# New Kindle2 Oberon Cover arrived!!!



## JediMstr

I was surprised to receive my new Oberon Design Kindle 2 Cover today!

According to their website, they're still in "design stage" and "anticipate beginning to ship pre-ordered Kindle 2 orders on March 16th."

I guess they must be ahead of schedule *JOY*
The Sales Slip in the box has "When Ready" handwritten on it and its listed as "Version 2 Kindle M44 Corners."

I ordered the Creekbed Maple in Sable with Corners. They still use the bungie for the top right corner.


















UPDATE: I color corrected the top image... better than the original in conveying the look of the cover.


----------



## Bibliophile

Beautiful cover.  Does it smell good?  How thick is it?  How securely is the Kindle held in by the corner straps?   

Thank you for the good information.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ow WOW! Excellent news!


----------



## Leslie

Oh my God, look how great it looks! Details, we want details! How much does it weigh? How thick is it?

Thanks for posting a picture!

L


----------



## intinst

The Oberons just look so amazing. I have Sky Dragon, but Roof of Heaven is calling out to me, Buy Me! Buy Me!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Dance!!   It is beautiful! I am so excited, hoping to receive mine also. When did you order and did you receive an order shipped email? I have a Tree of Life and River Garden on order.


----------



## Leslie

Also, how was it shipped? UPS?

L


----------



## JediMstr

Bibliophile said:


> Beautiful cover. Does is smell good? How thick is it? How securely is the Kindle held in by the corner straps?


Smells like fresh leather... no funky chemical/dye smell detected (could be because I chose Sable).

As for thickness... I took another photo:










It's pretty secure.... a few shakes and it stays in.



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Happy Dance!!  It is beautiful! I am so excited, hoping to receive mine also. When did you order and did you receive an order shipped email? I have a Tree of Life and River Garden on order.





Leslie said:


> Also, how was it shipped? UPS?


It shipped via *UPS Next Day Air*. Originally ordered on Friday, February 13 (The Power of Friday the 13th strikes again).
No Order Shipped email... so it was a very happy surprise.


----------



## Sweety18

JediMstr said:


> Smells like fresh leather... no funky chemical/dye smell detected (could be because I chose Sable).


Looks great!! I love the smell of fresh leather


----------



## KingRBlue

I am still sitting here with my Black Amazon K2 Case, trying to convince myself that I don't need a $75 leather case for it, but you guys are making it very hard on me  

Enablers indeed


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I checked and I ordered my Tree of Life in saddle on Feb. 15th and my red River Garden on Feb 20. Hopefully I will receive mine this week. I love the thickness, looks very nice!


----------



## JediMstr

Another note... the leather is darker and better looking than it looks from the iPhone Photos I attached above.  If I have time later I may take some photos with my SLR with color correction and post those as a followup.


----------



## VictoriaP

WOW!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!

I'm way down the list, I'm thinking, since I didn't order mine until after the K2 arrived--two weeks after you early birds.  But too cool that they've started shipping, can't wait to see everyone's covers as they arrive.

Any chance you can get a weight for it?


----------



## starryskyz

Wow - this looks awesome!  Ok I am clicking buy on my River Garden in Red 

Question for you - does the top left corner cover the power/sleep button?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Leslie

I ordered mine on Feb 13, changed the order on Feb 19, changed it again and ordered another cover (2 total in the order) on Mar 2, so who knows when I'll see my cover! Probably on Mother's Day...LOL

L


----------



## zeferjen

Wow, it looks so nice. Did you have the Amazon cover? Does it weigh a lot more in the Oberon?


----------



## starryskyz

I just called them, and they're about two weeks out - so if you order today will get it in two weeks.  Apparently they started shipping out orders last Friday!

The countdown begins...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO! I can't wait to get home...


----------



## scrappergirl

Oh that's great I can't wait to get mine.  Yours looks wonderful.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Avalon

Thanks so much for posting this!  The new Oberon cover looks just awesome!

Finalized my order on 2/21, so I guess I'm about a week away from Mr. BrownJeans making my day!

Does it still have full length pockets on both sides?

Love the pics, thanks again


----------



## JediMstr

starryskyz said:


> Wow - this looks awesome! Ok I am clicking buy on my River Garden in Red
> 
> Question for you - does the top left corner cover the power/sleep button?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


No, the power/sleep button is in the clear. 



zeferjen said:


> Wow, it looks so nice. Did you have the Amazon cover? Does it weigh a lot more in the Oberon?


Sorry, I don't have the Amazon cover. I don't have access to a scale right now so I won't be able to weigh the cover.



Avalon said:


> Thanks so much for posting this! The new Oberon cover looks just awesome!
> 
> Finalized my order on 2/21, so I guess I'm about a week away from Mr. BrownJeans making my day!
> 
> Does it still have full length pockets on both sides?
> 
> Love the pics, thanks again


Full Length pockets are there on both sides (along with stiffening inserts) and the biz/identity card pocket is still there. As was mentioned by others, the new covers don't have a memory card pocket.


----------



## libro

Jedi -- Congrats....your cover is so beautiful!  Oberon covers are works of art!

I would be curious if anyone knows if the Oberon cover weighs less/same/more than the Amazon black leather (hinged) cover?  I'm grown accustomed to the Amazon cover, but do SO love the Oberon works of art!  Is Oberon going to make a hinged cover or do you think Jedi's cover holds it better?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oberon is not going to make a hinged cover. From my understanding there was a copyright issue. I personally would not want hinges on an Oberon. I had an Oberon for my KK and the weight difference was not noticeable to me. The Oberon is also very secure, accidentally knocked mine from bedside table to floor and my Kindle was secure and protected.


----------



## libro

Oh boy, just what I needed to hear Linda  

Now off I go to Oberon Design, but how can I justify buying another cover when my Amazon cover works beautifully ..... yet it's SO boring in plain black.  I'm sure I'll think of something


----------



## MMXXVII

How lucky you are!!! Grats on the beautiful cover. 

My sky dragon was ordered on Feb 14th. Hopefully it's shipped soon.


----------



## V

KingRBlue said:


> Enablers indeed


Your 30$ case will last a few years, then replace it...and it'll die. Leather lasts and lasts: _last cover you'll ever buy_. Sound investment.



libro said:


> Now off I go to Oberon Design, but how can I justify buying another cover when my Amazon cover works beautifully ..... yet it's SO boring in plain black. I'm sure I'll think of something


Hand made artwork. Art enriches the soul as much as books enrich the mind. Boring black = no enrichment. Will you want to look back on your life from your deathbed and say "Gosh, I'm sooo glad I didn't enrich my life with hand made artwork to wrap my beloved Kindle in" or think "Oh, I remember my first Kindle, and look I still have the handtooled artwork cover I had, oh so beautiful, so many memories, so many good books..."?

(does this qualify me for







?)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

V said:


> Your 30$ case will last a few years, then replace it...and it'll die. Leather lasts and lasts: _last cover you'll ever buy_. Sound investment.


Until you decide that there is another Oberon design that you love and want and so you struggle with buying a new one or not.


----------



## MarthaT

V said:


> Your 30$ case will last a few years, then replace it...and it'll die. Leather lasts and lasts: _last cover you'll ever buy_. Sound investment.


Exactly my thinking


----------



## libro

Oberon had me at "hello."


----------



## wilsondm2

I ordered my purple ROH on Feb 14 and they told me it was on the shipping table as we speak! WHOO HOO! Can't wait!!


----------



## V

ProfCrash said:


> Until you decide that there is another Oberon design that you love and want and so you struggle with buying a new one or not.


That is why there is the corollary argument for the hand made art.


----------



## KingRBlue

V said:


> Your 30$ case will last a few years, then replace it...and it'll die. Leather lasts and lasts: _last cover you'll ever buy_. Sound investment.


Browsing the Oberon Design website now....*grumbles*


----------



## luvmy4brats

KingRBlue said:


> Browsing the Oberon Design website now....*grumbles*


Heehee...you may need a DecalGirl skin to go with it


----------



## Kind

luvmy4brats said:


> Heehee...you may need a DecalGirl skin to go with it


You guys are going to get him addicted.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not addicted..enabled


----------



## KingRBlue

luvmy4brats said:


> Heehee...you may need a DecalGirl skin to go with it


I already got one, actually....getting ready to post a picture!


----------



## ELDogStar

I am not going to do it...
    I am not going to do it...
        I am not going to do it...

Well, maybe until my birthday.

Eric


----------



## Rivery

V said:


> (does this qualify me for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?)


Ah, yea, I'd say that qualifies you. Please add to your signature.



ELDogStar said:


> I am not going to do it...
> I am not going to do it...
> I am not going to do it...
> 
> Well, maybe until my birthday.
> 
> Eric


Me too. My bday is real soon!!


----------



## KingRBlue

KingRBlue said:


> I already got one, actually....getting ready to post a picture!


Posted in the dirty kindle thread


----------



## akpak

So glad to hear they're shipping! I ordered mine on the 1st, so maybe I'm only a week away!


----------



## V

ELDogStar said:


> Well, maybe until my birthday.


Happy Surprise Birthday, Eric and Rivery! Congrats!

Now go, GO, get thee to thy Oberon Cover!


----------



## Avalon

wilsondm2 said:


> I ordered my purple ROH on Feb 14 and they told me it was on the shipping table as we speak! WHOO HOO! Can't wait!!


Excited for you! Hope you post a pic


----------



## VMars

How can I check when I will get my order?   I orderd mine on Feb. 14th. I have a number, but it's not a UPS number.


----------



## starryskyz

They just posted this update on their site

3/09/09 - Dear Kindle 2 cover customers: 
We completed our design phase in record time and began shipping pre-ordered Kindle 2 covers last Friday, March 6th. Orders placed between February 17th thru March 3rd will likely ship out through this week. 
New orders placed after today, March 9th will ship out sometime during the week of March 23rd. 
Our Kindle 2 covers are available in both corner and Velcro styles, two color options per image. Thanks for your patience and enthusiasm.!


----------



## nelamvr6

Now I'm more eager than ever to get mine!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Very beautiful, classy cover!
jp


----------



## PJ

I too have the Amazon cover and was thinking of getting a different cover.  I was wondering about a few things.  Are all the buttons accessable?  Is it padded enough / does it offer sufficient protection (I travel a lot)?  How stiff is the spine - can you comfortably fold the cover back for reading?


----------



## ELDogStar

Rivery said:


> Ah, yea, I'd say that qualifies you. Please add to your signature.
> 
> Me too. My bday is real soon!!


Mine not soon but eventually.
I have spent TOO much money on skins etc...
I am happy for now with my M-edge.

Poor, poor pitiful me,
Eric


----------



## VictoriaP

starryskyz said:


> They just posted this update on their site
> 
> 3/09/09 - Dear Kindle 2 cover customers:
> We completed our design phase in record time and began shipping pre-ordered Kindle 2 covers last Friday, March 6th. Orders placed between February 17th thru March 3rd will likely ship out through this week.
> New orders placed after today, March 9th will ship out sometime during the week of March 23rd.
> Our Kindle 2 covers are available in both corner and Velcro styles, two color options per image. Thanks for your patience and enthusiasm.!


Whee! Mine should be no more than a week out then. 

Of course, after seeing the fabulous pictures of Creekside Maple, now I'm second guessing my choice again......


----------



## starryskyz

VictoriaP said:


> Whee! Mine should be no more than a week out then.
> 
> Of course, after seeing the fabulous pictures of Creekside Maple, now I'm second guessing my choice again......


VictoriaP - which one did you get? I keep waiting for someone to post a pic of River Garden in red


----------



## VictoriaP

starryskyz said:


> VictoriaP - which one did you get? I keep waiting for someone to post a pic of River Garden in red


I think there's a few people getting that one to go with that fabulous Orient skin.  I'm normally a red girl, but I have Dragonfly Pond coming in Fern to go with the Garden at Givenchy (which is a little bolder in real life than below).

















Which completely will clash with my first (HA!) BorsaBella bag.....










So CLEARLY either another cover or another bag is called for! LOL

(I've already picked out the fabrics for my next bag, since I have one of the Oberon journals coming as well; another cover really isn't in the cards for another month or two.)

Sent mail to Oberon today to confirm that they're doing mine without the wool; we discussed it last week, but I wanted to make sure. Hopefully they'll let me know when they're going to ship.


----------



## crisandria

Hopefully my cover will get here soon. I ordered Feb 14th.  Just received my decalgirl skin today. It looks so nice, never had a skin for my original Kindle.


----------



## pomlover2586

Oh man......gotta admit that creek bed maple is really growing on me....................


----------



## starryskyz

VictoriaP said:


> Sent mail to Oberon today to confirm that they're doing mine without the wool; we discussed it last week, but I wanted to make sure. Hopefully they'll let me know when they're going to ship.


Out of curiosity, instead of the wool pad what will they use?

Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP

starryskyz said:


> Out of curiosity, instead of the wool pad what will they use?
> 
> Thanks!


My assumption is nothing, though I could be wrong. I have a mild allergy to wool & figured the last thing on earth I wanted was something that would make me itch while holding the K2 in the cover. Oberon (and some here) suggested that I could simply put my left hand into the pocket when the cover is folded back, but I didn't want to be limited in how I held it while reading. So they agreed to leave the wool off.

Right now, the K2 is in a temporary cover made from an old leather planner, no padding at all over the face or screen. Not a scratch, scuff, etc. to be seen. I figured if the Oberon for some reason needs the padding, I'll make one out of a piece of microfiber or something that won't cause a skin reaction.


----------



## akpak

I'll be getting River Garden in red... will post pics if i get mine before Leslie does 

I got my Orient skin today, but it looks just like the pic Leslie posted already, so I won't bother. Sigh.


----------



## TM

The Maple Creek is gorgeous!

Glad Oberon is working with you on the wool Victoria.


----------



## Arkhan

These are some nice covers. I still haven't ordered mine because I can't decide what to do.

I was looking at getting an Oberon for my K2. I was wondering if anyone has an idea or opinion on how well the straps would hold up from taking the Kindle in and out of the cover a lot? I personally love the freedom of reading my K2 naked and will continue to do so. I still want a nice cover or two, but I don't want to spend a lot of money if I am just going to ruin it by taking it in and out a lot. Thanks for any input you have.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I rushed home to no Oberon covers, maybe today.


----------



## DD

Just checked and I ordered my purple Roof of Heaven on Feb. 18th.  Hope I have a nice surprise delivery also by the end of this week.

One thing I noticed on my order receipt (email).  There is no mention that I ordered the purple cover and the style numbers on Oberon's site are the same for the purple and the saddle.  The receipt mentions that I ordered corners but not the color.  Did anyone else's receipt specifically mention what color you ordered.  I'm getting concerned now..but, then, I'm a worrier.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Just checked and I ordered my purple Roof of Heaven on Feb. 18th. Hope I have a nice surprise delivery also by the end of this week.
> 
> One thing I noticed on my order receipt (email). There is no mention that I ordered the purple cover and the style numbers on Oberon's site are the same for the purple and the saddle. The receipt mentions that I ordered corners but not the color. Did anyone else's receipt specifically mention what color you ordered. I'm getting concerned now..but, then, I'm a worrier.


I'm like you. I worry too...especially since I changed my order and didn't get a confirmation with the new color. Also, I orderd the Roof of Heaven on 3/2 for m K1 and just checking my credit card, I haven't been charged for that -- which is interesting since they posted the charge instantly for the K2 cover I pre-ordered. Nothing to do but wait and see what arrives from UPS, I guess.

L


----------



## webhill

I have a question: with the Oberon covers, using the corner style, is it pretty easy to take the K2 out and put it back in? I want a protective cover, but I enjoy reading with the K2 "naked."

Thanks!
Hillary


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

webhill said:


> I have a question: with the Oberon covers, using the corner style, is it pretty easy to take the K2 out and put it back in? I want a protective cover, but I enjoy reading with the K2 "naked."
> 
> Thanks!
> Hillary


Hi Hillary, it is very easy to take the Kindle out and put it in the Oberon cover. I had no problems at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD, I think that as long as you ordered your cover before they added in a color choice, you'll automatically get the original color they offered.


Leslie, they told me when I changed, that it wouldn't change on any of my order information, that it's just an internal change they make.

Hillary, Yes, it's easy to take the Kindle out of the cover with corners.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, they told me when I changed, that it wouldn't change on any of my order information, that it's just an internal change they make.


Yes, come to think of it, I think I got that message too.

I'm more concerned about not getting a confirmation for the Roof of Heaven that I added to the order. I have a feeling that has gotten lost in the shuffle.

I keep jumping up like a Jack in the Box, every time I hear footsteps in the hallway, wondering if it is the UPS guy. Sigh...

L


----------



## V

*Re corners and getting the kindle2 in/out.*

It's dead easy. Pop the elastic strip off the top right, and slide it to the right slightly, push off the left top, pull up, done. Takes 2-3 seconds.

Reinserting is just as easy: seat the bottom, pull back the to left, slide the kindle left, pull it up, then attach flip the top right elastic one back up. Takes about 4 seconds.

Note that while breaking it in, it may bake a titch longer, but it's still very easy. And it's held securely even after it's _well_ broken in.


----------



## Shawna

Beautiful cover!!!


----------



## Leslie

Well, it's after noon so I guess the UPS guy is not coming today. He is usually here between 10 am and 11 am. Back to waiting....sigh.....

L


----------



## BruceS

Leslie,

You seem to get everything last.

I ordered a checkbook cover at the same time as my Celtic Hounds K2 cover and selected UPS Ground shipping. Since I also selected ship both items at the same time, I hope that the checkbook cover is in stock.

Has anyone received an e-mail showing a UPS shipping number? I usually find it easier to wait for delivery when I can track a package being shipped from the west coast to the east coast.

For all the people trying to decide which cover to order, just think of them like shoes. You can never have enough.


----------



## Leslie

BruceS said:


> Leslie,
> 
> You seem to get everything last.


The Cosmic is trying to teach me patience. Unfortunately, everytime I download a book instantly with Whispernet, I forget what I learned. 



> Has anyone received an e-mail showing a UPS shipping number? I usually find it easier to wait for delivery when I can track a package being shipped from the west coast to the east coast.


Yes, I agree!



> For all the people trying to decide which cover to order, just think of them like shoes. You can never have enough.


Hahahah, I'll keep that in mind!

L


----------



## lostknitter

I placed my order on 2/15, when I go to my account at Oberon, it shows as Pending. I haven't received a notice of shipping. Jeni


----------



## VictoriaP

lostknitter said:


> I placed my order on 2/15, when I go to my account at Oberon, it shows as Pending. I haven't received a notice of shipping. Jeni


LOL--never occurred to me to check my account for updates! Order placed on the 26th, pending, and I picked USPS shipping, so I think I can stop waiting for the boys in brown to show up.


----------



## Leslie

lostknitter said:


> I placed my order on 2/15, when I go to my account at Oberon, it shows as Pending. I haven't received a notice of shipping. Jeni


My order shows as pending. It still shows the original order with the Forest cover (which I changed to Roof of Heaven, then River Garden). It also doesn't show the second cover I ordered on 3/2. However, I did change he first order via email and then changed again and added the second when I called on the phone.

Actually, this is making me more anxious. Maybe I'll call them again. I hate to keep bugging them, though.

L


----------



## JediMstr

Arkhan said:


> These are some nice covers. I still haven't ordered mine because I can't decide what to do.
> 
> I was looking at getting an Oberon for my K2. I was wondering if anyone has an idea or opinion on how well the straps would hold up from taking the Kindle in and out of the cover a lot? I personally love the freedom of reading my K2 naked and will continue to do so. I still want a nice cover or two, but I don't want to spend a lot of money if I am just going to ruin it by taking it in and out a lot. Thanks for any input you have.


Easy to take out and put back in... but still very secure when its in.


----------



## starryskyz

Jedi - do you mind measuring you K2 cover?  I'm wondering if it'll fit in the 10X7 BorsaBella bag.

Thx!


----------



## lostknitter

Leslie said:


> My order shows as pending. It still shows the original order with the Forest cover (which I changed to Roof of Heaven, then River Garden). It also doesn't show the second cover I ordered on 3/2. However, I did change he first order via email and then changed again and added the second when I called on the phone.
> 
> Actually, this is making me more anxious. Maybe I'll call them again. I hate to keep bugging them, though.
> 
> L


My account doesn't show the change I made, from Sun to ROH in Saddle, but I have an e-mail confirmation so I'll just wait till it arrives, like you, I know they are busy and hate to bug them.


----------



## Supercrone

I don't think they update the account or order pages when they ship. I ordered a journal a couple of months ago, and it never changed from "Pending" until I e-mailed and asked about it. Turned out it had shipped several days before and they just never changed it. I arrived the day after I e-mailed (of course).


----------



## BruceS

Supercrone said:


> I don't think they update the account or order pages when they ship. I ordered a journal a couple of months ago, and it never changed from "Pending" until I e-mailed and asked about it. Turned out it had shipped several days before and they just never changed it. I arrived the day after I e-mailed (of course).


My account still shows pending, but I just got an un-expected present from the UPS driver.

Oberon upgraded the shipping to 2nd day air from ground.

Apparently they want feedback as soon as possible about any problems we find.

The only problem I see so far is that the "Kindle Cover Owners Manual" that was shipped with the cover still talks about the straps covering the font size button (aA) and the Alt button.

Since the straps don't come anywhere near any of the buttons on the K2, I assume it is still the manual for the K1 cover. This is not important at all since the only thing you would even need it for is to figure out how to insert and remove the K2 from the cover.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I think that as long as you ordered your cover before they added in a color choice, you'll automatically get the original color they offered.
> 
> Leslie, they told me when I changed, that it wouldn't change on any of my order information, that it's just an internal change they make.
> 
> Hillary, Yes, it's easy to take the Kindle out of the cover with corners.


Didn't think of that, luv. It was ordered before they decided to offer it in saddle also. It's probably OK.


----------



## JediMstr

starryskyz said:


> Jedi - do you mind measuring you K2 cover? I'm wondering if it'll fit in the 10X7 BorsaBella bag.
> 
> Thx!


Approximate measurements in inches:

8 9/16 x 6 1/8 x 1 (actually a little less than 1 inch at its thickest point, without pushing down)

This of course is with the K2 in the cover and the cover closed.


----------



## Kirstin

It arrived! It arrived! I hadn't gotten a shipping notice but was here when I got home from work so I took photos right away. 

I tried to get good detail shots of the top and bottom in the cover so you can see that everything is easily accessible - power, sleep etc. Also included are shots of how the cover fits into my Borsa Bella sleeve.


----------



## pidgeon92

No trouble zipping up? Looks like lots of room vertically, not so much horizontally....


----------



## Leslie

Oh Kirstin, that is GORGEOUS! Now I am even more impatient than ever. Thanks for posting the pics!

L


----------



## kari

Gorgeous Kristin!  I love it!    Thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## Kirstin

pidgeon92 said:


> No trouble zipping up? Looks like lots of room vertically, not so much horizontally....


No trouble - it is snuggish - the entire shot of the Borsa sleeve has Kindle zipped in it with the Oberon on. Wouldn't want it any smaller. I know people thought it was an inch too long but you need that inch to keep it in the Oberon.



Leslie said:


> Oh Kirstin, that is GORGEOUS! Now I am even more impatient than ever. Thanks for posting the pics!
> 
> L


Thank you Leslie!! I like it alot. I had originally ordered Avenue of Trees but switched when they made River Garden available. I thought I might have to wait longer so I'm thrilled it came today.


----------



## Leslie

Kirstin said:


> Thank you Leslie!! I like it alot. I had originally ordered Avenue of Trees but switched when they made River Garden available. I thought I might have to wait longer so I'm thrilled it came today.


I had Forest, then Roof of Heaven and then changed again to River Garden...the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## ELDogStar

Kirstin said:


> It arrived! It arrived! I hadn't gotten a shipping notice but was here when I got home from work so I took photos right away.
> 
> I tried to get good detail shots of the top and bottom in the cover so you can see that everything is easily accessible - power, sleep etc. Also included are shots of how the cover fits into my Borsa Bella sleeve.


MAGNIFICENT!

Eric


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> I had Forest, then Roof of Heaven and then changed again to River Garden...the anticipation is killing me!


Yours should arrive any day now!! Since I'm in NH and you are in ME, I imagine maybe tomorrow or the next day. I was considering Roof of Heaven too... that one looks beautiful as well. I'm putting on my wishlist for later.



kari said:


> Gorgeous Kristin! I love it!  Thanks for posting pics!!


Thank you!!



ELDogStar said:


> MAGNIFICENT!
> 
> Eric


Thank you!!


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I had Forest, then Roof of Heaven and then changed again to River Garden...the anticipation is killing me!


When I finally decide I can afford it... River Garden is my choice, in red.

Eric


----------



## gwen10

Perfection!  Your pics may have finally put me over the edge on ordering an Oberon case! Congratulations!


----------



## Kirstin

ELDogStar said:


> When I finally decide I can afford it... River Garden is my choice, in red.
> 
> Eric


I wish the pics could do it justice. As usual, Oberon far exceeds my expectations. They do beautiful work. I have the Forest journal in Fern and for K1, I had Tree of Life in Saddle (K1 and Tree of Life live with my mother now). Each time I get something from them, I do the "oooooohhhhh!!!!!" when I open it and touch it. River Garden in Red is just amazing up close.


----------



## Kirstin

gwen10 said:


> Perfection! Your pics may have finally put me over the edge on ordering an Oberon case! Congratulations!


oh oh - does that mean I can be an Enabler now?? ha ha ha


----------



## PJ

No one has commented yet on the stiffness of the spine.  Are you able to fold it back for reading like on the Amazon cover?


----------



## Kirstin

PJS said:


> No one has commented yet on the stiffness of the spine. Are you able to fold it back for reading like on the Amazon cover?


Yes! It is stiff at first when brand new but the K1 cover was the same and with use gets more supple with bending it. My favorite way to hold it when I read it to fold the cover back and stick my hand in the pocket of the front cover. Make sense?


----------



## Atunah

That's how I like to hold my K1 cover most of the time. Its so comfy with my hand in there, or sometimes just some fingers. Thumb resting on spine. I have had it a few weeks and it folds completely flat now. It has softened up nicely at the spine while still maintaining its shape, if you know what I mean. Corners still match up when closed, that's what I mean. It doesn't get floppy. 

Gosh I am saving up for a K2 and had thought about what cover I might get and there is no doubt it will be a Oberon again. But I have no clue as to which one. I was leaning towards tree of life again like I have for K1, or the forest in fern, Roof of heaven in saddle, not a purple gal, but now I see that river in red and wow I am blown away. I don't know which one I want now. I still have some time to think about it, but I don't think the choice will be any easier, just harder. I still like the Forest as I miss my Bavarian forests. 

What kind of "red" is the red? Is it coca cola red?


----------



## crebel

I love my Forest cover and won't give it up any time soon, but the Red River Garden is the most beauteous thing I have seen in a long time - enjoy and remember to open the cover once in a while and read the books inside!  I did not think my K1 cover was at all stiff from the start,  soft,  smells good, feels good, easy to hold like everyone else with fingers or hand in the inside flap when completely folded back.


----------



## gwen10

Has anybody seen the black Oberon leather IRL?  I am thinking about the celtic knots for my k2.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I didn't get my cover for Bella today, but my daughter did receiver her green Forest cover for her K1. Oh WOW! it's beautiful. 

I'd take pictures, but she's run off somewhere looking through her new cookbook that downloaded today.


----------



## Atunah

I'd love to see some pics of the forest once you get a chance luv. I know I have seen some somewhere, but the more the merrier. I am wondering about the shade of green. Its so difficult to decide. I might just throw darts at my wall with the notes of the different covers


----------



## Kirstin

Atunah said:


> I'd love to see some pics of the forest once you get a chance luv. I know I have seen some somewhere, but the more the merrier. I am wondering about the shade of green. Its so difficult to decide. I might just throw darts at my wall with the notes of the different covers


This was is my journal cover - not the Kindle so the button is different on the Kindle.


----------



## ELDogStar

Kirstin said:


> This was is my journal cover - not the Kindle so the button is different on the Kindle.


Is it GREEN or FERN?

EL


----------



## Kirstin

ELDogStar said:


> Is it GREEN or FERN?
> 
> EL


Fern. When I took the photos months ago, I put it on my couch to take the shots and my couch is also green. The photo is pretty close to the actual color of the journal though. In life it is a bit darker but not much. I think the flash also brightened it up a bit.


----------



## crebel

My K1 Forest looks just like that.  The color is fern and that is a pretty accurate description - sort of "olivey" to dark almost black in the deeply etched parts.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow thanks Kirstin. Just like my beloved bavarian forests *sigh. I could walk for hours in them and the sounds were so muted and the trees so tall, just like the cover. I can almost smell the moss from memory.  Now I live in Texas and well what they call trees, I call bushes  .

I got to grow up in fairytale land, literally, so I guess I am still leaning towards the Forest cover


----------



## ELDogStar

Kirstin said:


> Fern. When I took the photos months ago, I put it on my couch to take the shots and my couch is also green. The photo is pretty close to the actual color of the journal though. In life it is a bit darker but not much. I think the flash also brightened it up a bit.


Most monitors show differently though.

I "think" I would prefer Green to Fern.

I "think" fern is a little too pea soup looking.
(Makes me remember "The Exorcist")

I am going to need to see sample of both greens from Oberon side by side IN REAL LIFE
in order to decide though...


----------



## Kirstin

Atunah said:


> Oh wow thanks Kirstin. Just like my beloved bavarian forrests *sigh. I could walk for hours in them and the sounds were so muted and the trees so tall, just like the cover. I can almost smell the moss from memory. Now I live in Texas and well what they call trees, I call bushes .
> 
> I got to grow up in fairytale land, literally, so I guess I am still leaning towards the Forrest cover


I was born in Germany and know EXACTLY what you mean!! Garmisch is what I think of when I think of Bavaria. Where in Germany are you from??


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kristin,

She got the darker Green, not the Fern. Let me go try to steal it. It's REALLY pretty.


----------



## Kirstin

luvmy4brats said:


> Kristin,
> 
> She got the darker Green, not the Fern. Let me go try to steal it. It's REALLY pretty.


Can't wait to see it!! If she can't part with the Kindle, just steal the cover for awhile!!


----------



## Atunah

Potato country  , Oberpfalz, right on the border to czech republic. Walking distance. Very small village of population 250. About 1.5 - 2 hours away from Nurnberg.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ELDogStar said:


> Most monitors show differently though.
> 
> I "think" I would prefer Green to Fern.
> 
> I "think" fern is a little too pea soup looking.
> (Makes me remember "The Exorcist")
> 
> I am going to need to see sample of both greens from Oberon side by side IN REAL LIFE
> in order to decide though...


Eric,

I have both colors (I got a business card holder in the Fern color)

I "think" I agree with you 

I'll post pictures later this evening.


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> Eric,
> 
> I have both colors (I got a business card holder in the Fern color)
> 
> I "think" I agree with you
> 
> I'll post pictures later this evening.


You are the GREATEST!
I will get back online later, a little sore after dental work.
So I need to go lick my wounds for a while (actually take some pai killers).

Keep on "thinking"!
Eric


----------



## Patrizia

King it is NOT about need.. but about the art and beauty and the fact you are supporting a family owned AMERICAN business in CA (who is not doing well economically).. they are wonderful people who make a hand made product and take pride in what they do RUN RUN RUN to your website.. you wont be sorry.. 

oberondesign.com


----------



## Kirstin

Patrizia said:


> King it is NOT about need.. but about the art and beauty and the fact you are supporting a family owned AMERICAN business in CA (who is not doing well economically).. they are wonderful people who make a hand made product and take pride in what they do RUN RUN RUN to your website.. you wont be sorry..
> 
> oberondesign.com


Patrizia - Oberon is not doing well economically or CA If it is Oberon, I'll order my wishlist stuff now because they really are awesome.


----------



## akpak

luvmy4brats said:


> she's run off somewhere looking through her new cookbook that downloaded today.


She pre-ordered the Cooks Illustrated too, didn't she?


----------



## akpak

Atunah said:


> Now I live in Texas and well what they call trees, I call bushes .


Just like what you call "mountains," I call "hills"


----------



## Cammie

Kirstin said:


> Patrizia - Oberon is not doing well economically or CA If it is Oberon, I'll order my wishlist stuff now because they really are awesome.


I think she is referring to California...the state's budget is a mess...they just increased taxes.....highest tax rate in the nation now...for awhile they were holding people's state income tax hostage...state workers have to be on unpaid work furlough two days each month, etc.

But, buying an Oberon cover will indirectly help stimulate the state's economy and the nation's economy....so, I say go for it!


----------



## cheshirenc

my purple ROH arrived today too.  IT IS BEAUTIFUL!  I'll try to take pictures tomorrow.  It fits in my bella case and it zips, just snug in the middle where the button takes up space.  When I get another bella I'll ask her to make it a bit wider.  As mentioned before you also need the extra length to give room to get the oberon inside the bag too.  Top zip would be easier.  

The oberon, fits great.  I ordered the straps and it was very easy to get the kindle in the straps.  It folds back nice and I'm sure will fold back flatter with use.  I'm wondering if I'll take the kindle out to read or leave it in.  I'm so used to reading without.


----------



## BurBunny

Thanks so much for posting, Kirstin!  I ordered my red River Garden on 2/19, but no sign of UPS at my house here in Colorado today.  Maybe tomorrow...

That looks SO beautiful!


----------



## libro

Chesire -- Congrats on your beautiful new purple ROH!  I look forward to seeing photos


----------



## pjune

I am DYING to see a picture of ROH in purple!  If you can post some, that would be great!  Purple is my favorite color, but I also like ROH in saddle.  I'm afraid I might get tired of the purple after a while.  I wish I could see these covers in person, but no stores near me carry them.  I also love the Sun in red.  They are all beautiful!  Since I don't have my Kindle 2 yet, I have a little time to decide.  I've been sneaking my hubby's K1, but I want one of my own now!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

ooohhh...I may need a new cover for my kk after seeing all these.........


----------



## ak rain

fern or green?  fern sounds pea soup, but the green looks almost bluish on website I can't decide. I might wait to let my husband decide - B.day is coming at end of month.
sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP

gwen10 said:


> Has anybody seen the black Oberon leather IRL? I am thinking about the celtic knots for my k2.


Gwen, I have a small Oberon journal in black on its way from ebay this week. If no one posts before it arrives, I'll put up a picture of the black. The seller originally thought it was a very dark green in some lights, so I imagine it's got a fair amount of depth to the color.


----------



## gwen10

VictoriaP said:


> Gwen, I have a small Oberon journal in black on its way from ebay this week. If no one posts before it arrives, I'll put up a picture of the black. The seller originally thought it was a very dark green in some lights, so I imagine it's got a fair amount of depth to the color.


Great! Thanks so much, Victoria!


----------



## sdrmartin

I got my Creekbed Maple cover today from Oberon.  It is great.  The workmanship is wonderful.  My kindle 2 is very safe and protected.  I recomend these covers for anyone who has a kindle and wants to protect it.

Delores


----------



## luvmy4brats




----------



## luvmy4brats

sylvia said:


> fern or green? fern sounds pea soup, but the green looks almost bluish on website I can't decide. I might wait to let my husband decide - B.day is coming at end of month.
> sylvia


The green is not bluish at all. It's a rich hunter green. Very beautiful.


----------



## TM

I think I actually like the green better than the fern. Unfortunately, when i ordered my Forest, it was not an option.


----------



## Leslie

Every minute waiting for my new cover(s) is torture. I just had to say that.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

I know Leslie! It's torture! I'm so happy Rayna got her cover today, but so sad I didn't get mine. She also got her new Giverny skin, so her Orion is all decked out in his new clothes.

Hopefully, I'll have mine later this week. (I stayed with the purple ROH)


----------



## VictoriaP

Ditto.  I don't even have the luxury of imagining mine's in transit yet; Don replied to my confirmation email on leaving off the wool & told me they'd started putting it together yesterday.

Hopefully it will ship out tomorrow.......I'd love to get it by the end of the week!


----------



## crebel

TM said:


> I think I actually like the green better than the fern. Unfortunately, when i ordered my Forest, it was not an option.


Same here, fern seems like new growth trees in filtered light and the green is like deep hundreds of year-old woods! I would have chosen green if it was an option when I ordered.


----------



## ak rain

luvmy4brats said:


> The green is not bluish at all. It's a rich hunter green. Very beautiful.


that picture says it all green it is . I will then have a purple butterfly on K1 and a Green Forrest on my K2
Sylvia


----------



## Kindgirl

I ordered mine on 2/16, no changes after that, so hopefully will come very very very very very very very very soon


----------



## TM

crebel said:


> Same here, fern seems like new growth trees in filtered light and the green is like deep hundreds of year-old woods! I would have chosen green if it was an option when I ordered.


I am trying to decide if I want to order another Forest in green... I really love that green and the forest pattern. Or, I may decided to get Tree of Life in green since i also have Maple Creek in Sadle (the other pattern i really like that comes in green). Decisions, decisions... but that gren is just too gorgeous!


----------



## ak rain

I live in the rain forrest of South East Alaska so a green forrest cover for my K2 will be good. the trees are more like the redwoods in Sequoia NP and I lived there too.
Sylvia


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for the pics of the green and fern difference. Is the green in real life more like the pic with it folded open, or the one below it. It looks darker in the folded open one. I was worried it would be too bluish, but if it is more like a hunter green, that would be great. It almost looks like the contrast between the backround and the raised parts is more pronounced in the green than it is the fern, or is that just my screen?

Why am I obsessing about a cover when I don't even have K2 yet


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'd say it was darker in the folded over one. My lighting was poor and I couldn't keep the children from "helping"


----------



## ak rain

I was decided then my husband said the tree of life is very nice...
sylvia


----------



## akpak

Leslie said:


> Every minute waiting for my new cover(s) is torture. I just had to say that.
> 
> L


I'm in the same boat with you and luv... I ordered mine on the 1st, I doubt I can possibly see it before the end of next week. 

More pictures please! I need to live vicariously through someone.

Oh, and hi Sylvia! I love Southeast. I'd live down there if they had reliable broadband (and a job for me) in Ketchikan. It's so beautiful there.


----------



## DD

TM said:


> I am trying to decide if I want to order another Forest in green... I really love that green and the forest pattern. Or, I may decided to get Tree of Life in green since i also have Maple Creek in Sadle (the other pattern i really like that comes in green). Decisions, decisions... but that gren is just too gorgeous!


I know, Creekbed Maple is the other design I loved but wasn't sure about the Saddle color. Now it is available in green which I had wished for. But I already ordered ROH in Purple and I told myself, I will not buy two...I will not buy two...I will not buy two...


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I know, Creekbed Maple is the other design I loved but wasn't sure about the Saddle color. Now it is available in green which I had wished for. But I already ordered ROH in Purple and I told myself, I will not buy two...I will not buy two...I will not buy two...


Why not? Didn't we already decide that buying Oberon covers is the patriotic thing to do? Help stimulate the economy and all that? 

L


----------



## MMXXVII

woohoo! My Sky Dragon has arrived. I'm tempted to order the Roof of Heaven cover, too.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Still no Oberon covers   I ordered 02/15/09 and 02/20/09, hopefully today.

Chagio yours is beautiful! Enjoy!   I think you should order Roof of Heaven, the Oberon covers will last forever. Any genuine leather product whether furniture, journals, handbags, etc. only get better with age. I love the patina of our 10 year old leather couch and love seat.


----------



## zztopp

Hi All,
    I received my new Oberon Creekbed Maple cover yesterday afternoon. It's beautiful! I ordered on 2-16.
zz


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Why not? Didn't we already decide that buying Oberon covers is the patriotic thing to do? Help stimulate the economy and all that?
> 
> L


M-m-m, I might try that one on my Husband tonight.
Actually, that's just an unfair joke. He never tells me no. To be honest, it's just my own guilt keeping me from doing it.


----------



## DD

chagio said:


> woohoo! My Sky Dragon has arrived. I'm tempted to order the Roof of Heaven cover, too.


Very lovely, chagio. They coordinate so well.


----------



## zeferjen

Everyone's covers are really beautiful. You guys are all enablers! I have been going back and forth on this decision and maybe I can get an Oberon cover for mother's day


----------



## Leslie

I am starting go despair....it's almost 11 am and no sign of the big brown truck rolling up to my office door....


----------



## MeganW

Leslie said:


> I am starting go despair....it's almost 11 am and no sign of the big brown truck rolling up to my office door....


Nothing yet for me either, Leslie. I ordered my cover on Feb. 14th and am in KS. Hopefully it'll be delivered today!


----------



## lostknitter

My ROH in Saddle came this morning, I love it! It has the little Sun key charm to go with, and I couldn't be happier with it. All of you were so right about the workmanship of these, I can't wait to show it off! Jeni


----------



## cheshirenc

Here's the photos


----------



## pjune

Oh my gosh, that purple ROH is GORGEOUS!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## pjune

lostknitter, when you have time, would you mind posting some pics?  Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP

Wow, that purple is gorgeous!  And I want a charm!!!!!  LOL--should we all go whine again at poor Oberon?  "We need charms on ALL the Kindle covers!"

**sighs**

I thought I'd be able to get away with just ONE cover and ONE skin......


----------



## gwen10

Cheshire - all I can say is wow. wow. wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## ak rain

Oh wonderful pictures. I have to decide soon it is down to either green Forest or the saddle full cover tree.
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie

Oh my....sigh....

More despair! More longing! That cover is beyond beautiful....

L


----------



## KingRBlue

VictoriaP said:


> **sighs**
> 
> I thought I'd be able to get away with just ONE cover and ONE skin......


Now you're just talking crazy!


----------



## zeferjen

That purple cover is gorgeous. Has anyone compared the weights of the Amazon cover vs. Oberon yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seeing that cover, I'm so happy I didn't switch. 

I just got an email from Oberon saying my order was completed on Monday. Sadly, there wasn't a tracking number on it though.


----------



## gwen10

Ok, I just caved. All these gorgeous pictures did me in. I ordered the Celtic Knots in black for my K2. 

I should say that part of my reasoning is that I had a close call w/my K2 last night. It was in the Amazon cover with the cover folded back. I accidentally spilled a little wine  on it, and then panicked because of the spill and dropped it onto my tile floor!   Luckily, my K2 appears fine, but I will NEVER carry it around again (I was walking to my living room) without closing the cover and _securing_ it.


----------



## Gruntman

luvmy4brats said:


> Seeing that cover, I'm so happy I didn't switch.
> 
> I just got an email from Oberon saying my order was completed on Monday. Sadly, there wasn't a tracking number on it though.


I received mine yesterday and still haven't gotten a tracking number for it.  It did come with a note saying that it was upgraded to two day shipping by Oberon in the hopes that I would participate in their feedback.

Celtic Hounds in wine and I love it in case anyone wonders.


----------



## V

VictoriaP said:


> And I want a charm!!!!!


I thought they all came with charms... (my k1 cover did)


----------



## PJ

Thanks for the pictures of the purple ROH. It looks more purple than it did on the Oberon site (there it looks more blue). It makes me think my decision will be harder


----------



## Gruntman

V said:


> I thought they all came with charms... (my k1 cover did)


Mine did. I almost missed it though it was in the bottom of the box and I almost threw it out.


----------



## wilsondm2

Received my purple RoH and it is beautiful. The purple is deep deep and the shadows areas are even deeper and almost black in some areas. I have already gotten several compliments. I worried a bit that the purple would like a bit 'girly' but not at all - it is deep and rich and stunning. GREAT work - thanks to all the enablers here!!


----------



## VictoriaP

gwen10 said:


> Ok, I just caved. All these gorgeous pictures did me in. I ordered the Celtic Knots in black for my K2.
> 
> I should say that part of my reasoning is that I had a close call w/my K2 last night. It was in the Amazon cover with the cover folded back. I accidentally spilled a little wine  on it, and then panicked because of the spill and dropped it onto my tile floor!  Luckily, my K2 appears fine, but I will NEVER carry it around again (I was walking to my living room) without closing the cover and _securing_ it.


And here I've just started getting comfortable carrying mine around half nekkid (half because it at least has a skin LOL). Since I've mostly been reading it that way, I've just been lazy about putting it back into its temp cover.



V said:


> I thought they all came with charms... (my k1 cover did)


Hmmm......this is the first one I've seen with one. Now I'm curious....



KingRBlue said:


> VictoriaP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd be able to get away with just ONE cover and ONE skin......
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just talking crazy!
Click to expand...

Sigh.....I'm trying to keep myself entertained by adding more screensavers so I have variety that way. It's not quite working.  I've already got a mail thread going with Melissa of BorsaBella on my next bag!

I'm hoping that since I've got both the Oberon cover and a journal coming that I can hold out on buying anything further until they arrive. The journal, at least, will be here tomorrow. That's not so long to wait. Right? (echo...echo....echo...)


----------



## MMXXVII

That purple ROH is beautiful!

*so tempted.*


----------



## cheshirenc

wilsondm2 said:


> Received my purple RoH and it is beautiful. The purple is deep deep and the shadows areas are even deeper and almost black in some areas. I have already gotten several compliments. I worried a bit that the purple would like a bit 'girly' but not at all - it is deep and rich and stunning. GREAT work - thanks to all the enablers here!!


I agree with it not looking "girly" I've gotten so many compliments from males and females on the cover.


----------



## ELDogStar

Gruntman said:


> Mine did. I almost missed it though it was in the bottom of the box and I almost threw it out.


I just bought a checkbook cover and a biz card "holder" the package came with one key charm included as well.
Taped to a business card.
I am thinking one charm per shipment, maybe?. Maybe they have a minimum order $ amount.

Anyway I now have 2 Tree (of life) type charms, anyone else have duplicates and want to swap one PM me directly.

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar

wilsondm2 said:


> Received my purple RoH and it is beautiful. The purple is deep deep and the shadows areas are even deeper and almost black in some areas. I have already gotten several compliments. I worried a bit that the purple would like a bit 'girly' but not at all - it is deep and rich and stunning. GREAT work - thanks to all the enablers here!!


Ya had to say that!?

I too think/thought it might be too girly.
Now I have another color to add to my POSSIBLE list.

Glad you like it!

Eric


----------



## khttk98

My Creekbed Maple Arrived today but it's saddle!  I called Oberon immediately and they said they would send out a green one and a prepaid package to return the saddle.  They are so nice.  I can hardly stand it!  It will fit in my Borsa Bella bag too so I can hardly wait for the right one!  I wonder who received my green one!  HaHa!


----------



## MarthaT

ELDogStar said:


> I am not going to do it...
> I am not going to do it...
> I am not going to do it...
> 
> Well, maybe until my birthday.
> 
> Eric


just do it. Nike. haha


----------



## wilsondm2

ELDogStar said:


> Ya had to say that!?
> 
> I too think/thought it might be too girly.
> Now I have another color to add to my POSSIBLE list.
> 
> Glad you like it!
> 
> Eric


Yeh, I have a friend at work who took one look at it and proclaimed it to look great - he reminded me that purple is the color of royalty and he said this looked so rich it was in no way 'girly.'


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got an email that my Oberon Tree of Life shipped on the 9th by USPS.   I'm excited. No mention of my River Garden.


----------



## Leslie

You're excited but I am hysterical...I just got an email that my FOREST cover shipped today. Forest! That was the original that I've changed twice. Ack! I guess it's time to call.

I'm not thrilled about this development. They also didn't have any mention in the email of the second cover I ordered.

Sigh....

L


----------



## BurBunny

I just got confirmation that my River Garden shipped yesterday!  Should be here by Friday 

Unfortunately, like Leslie, it showed that the Hokusai Wave that I cancelled was also shipped.  My guess is that the shipping mail is taken off the original confirmation, which wasn't changed, and that they only shipped the River Garden, but I've emailed them to make sure...

Now to wait until Friday...ARGH!


----------



## Leslie

Status report:

I just called and got a confirmation that yes indeed, a River Garden cover (hopefully in red, he didn't have the color listed) has been shipped. So, one hurdle is out of the way. 

He did say that all of the Kindle people are keeping them very, very busy. Are we fanatics? LOL.

Unfortunately, my order for the Roof of Heaven for my Kindle 1 never got processed. I had a feeling that something wasn't right, especially when my credit card didn't get charged. Oh well.

NOW...I am wondering if anyone here can do an experiment for me, if they have the equipment?   I know Pidgeon tried to stuff her Kindle2 into her Kindle 1 cover with corners and it did not fit. However, I am wondering about the reverse? Does anyone have a Kindle1 device and an Oberon K2 cover with corners? Can you test the fit and see if it works all?

Thanks in advance!!

L


----------



## crisandria

Just got my email notice that my cover shipp UPS Ground on Monday 3/9. Based on my experience with ground shipping from CA,  I'm guessing it won't get here untill at least Monday   if I had realized how much I'd want it I would have seen about a faster shipping method.


----------



## PJ

Leslie said:


> Status report:
> 
> NOW...I am wondering if anyone here can do an experiment for me, if they have the equipment?  I know Pidgeon tried to stuff her Kindle2 into her Kindle 1 cover with corners and it did not fit. However, I am wondering about the reverse? Does anyone have a Kindle1 device and an Oberon K2 cover with corners? Can you test the fit and see if it works all?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> L


If you look at the 2nd picture on page 5 of this thread you will see a K1 in a K2 Oberon.


----------



## Leslie

PJS said:


> If you look at the 2nd picture on page 5 of this thread you will see a K1 in a K2 Oberon.


Actually, if you look carefully, that's a paper picture of the K1 on the cover of the instruction book that Oberon includes with the cover. I studied that for quite awhile yesterday til I realized what it was.

L


----------



## PJ

Leslie said:


> Actually, if you look carefully, that's a paper picture of the K1 on the cover of the instruction book that Oberon includes with the cover. I studied that for quite awhile yesterday til I realized what it was.
> 
> L


OMG - it totally fooled me - I thought it was a K1 in a K2 cover.


----------



## VictoriaP

PJS said:


> OMG - it totally fooled me - I thought it was a K1 in a K2 cover.


Fooled me at first too; I was trying to figure out why a.) it was a K1 cover when we were talking K2, and b.) did Oberon make a Kindlized manual to send with their covers.... 

Took me a good few minutes of studying the pics yesterday to process that yes, that was paper. LOL

Am I the only one obsessively checking email every few minutes waiting for my ship notice?


----------



## DD

Just got my Oberon shipping notice today!  Shipped USPS to Florida.  I'm hoping it will be here by Friday!  Can hardly wait.


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Am I the only one obsessively checking email every few minutes waiting for my ship notice?


I've got the email, now I want to obsessively track with UPS. Unfortunately, the numbers don't seem to be in the system yet so I keep getting told, "Try again later." Sigh...

L


----------



## Kindgirl

I got an email saying "this order is done" but no shipping notice with tracking number... Hopefullly this means it's on the way


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> NOW...I am wondering if anyone here can do an experiment for me, if they have the equipment?  I know Pidgeon tried to stuff her Kindle2 into her Kindle 1 cover with corners and it did not fit. However, I am wondering about the reverse? Does anyone have a Kindle1 device and an Oberon K2 cover with corners? Can you test the fit and see if it works all?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> L


Hi Leslie - I put my old K1 (now my wife's) in my Oberon K2 cover with corners. It works, kinda. The cover is a bit to high and the left corner fits loosely, but the bungee cord is way too loose on it and falls to the back very easily.

the bottom two corners fit fine though.


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I've got the email, now I want to obsessively track with UPS. Unfortunately, the numbers don't seem to be in the system yet so I keep getting told, "Try again later." Sigh...
> 
> L


If you are on the East coast (I think so) and your tracking numbers show up tonight or tomorrow morning. If it is ground service, expect 5 business days.

Eric


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> If you are on the East coast (I think so) and your tracking numbers show up tonight or tomorrow morning. If it is ground service, expect 5 business days.
> 
> Eric


Yes, I am in the east...Maine. Five days? That means wait til Monday. Okay...sigh...

L


----------



## Leslie

wilsondm2 said:


> Hi Leslie - I put my old K1 (now my wife's) in my Oberon K2 cover with corners. It works, kinda. The cover is a bit to high and the left corner fits loosely, but the bungee cord is way too loose on it and falls to the back very easily.
> 
> the bottom two corners fit fine though.


I am trying to decide if I buy a purple Roof of Heaven in the K2 size, could WSB and Hugh share?

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Yes, I am in the east...Maine. Five days? That means wait til Monday. Okay...sigh...
> 
> L


No that means more like Wednesday.

Both my orders from Oberon took 5 and 6 buisness days in other words a 7 day week.
Almost anything from CA to me via UPS ground takes 5 -6 biz days.
Tomorrow early morning you should have your arrival estimate!

I will pull with positive energy that it travels with the wind to its back and not to hit any snow storms on route.

Eric


----------



## kari

I got a notice that mine shipped today -- UPS Ground which means it will take a week to get here.  So next Wednesday.  And they didn't give me a tracking number!  It's not on their site either.  Hope it really shipped.  (M-edge gave me a tracking number that never showed up in the USPS system.  And no, I haven't received them so I'm assuming they never really shipped at all.  sigh.)

Why did Oberon upgrade shipping for some and not others?  No fair!!


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> I've got the email, now I want to obsessively track with UPS. Unfortunately, the numbers don't seem to be in the system yet so I keep getting told, "Try again later." Sigh...
> 
> L


Hate that they sent mine USPS. They don't update the info until it's at my door. At least with UPS, I can track it reasonable well. If it's not here by Saturday and I have to wait out the weekend, I may be babbling by then!


----------



## VictoriaP

DD said:


> Hate that they sent mine USPS. They don't update the info until it's at my door. At least with UPS, I can track it reasonable well. If it's not here by Saturday and I have to wait out the weekend, I may be babbling by then!


That's the tossup. USPS Priority Mail is **almost** always two days for me, regardless of where it's sent from, and it's cheaper than UPS ground almost every time if the item being sent is a pound or less. But their "tracking" isn't anywhere near as helpful as UPS.

I know I was able to choose my shipping from the Oberon site & picked Priority Mail; I'd hope it wasn't sent UPS instead unless they were upgrading it to next day air! Although truth be told, CA to WA via UPS ground probably wouldn't be any longer than Priority is. But USPS delivers earlier in the day most days. LOL

Still no email here; as it's just about 5 PM, I'll guess that I'm not getting a notification today. At least I still have yesterday's mail from Don to comfort me that mine was started on Monday, so it's somewhere in the process.....but I also guess I can give up seeing it until early next week, darn it all.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Has anyone posted pics of the fern k2 cover yet? i saw a journal and one in green, well here is Mr. Darcy in his fern forest oberon cover and borsabella kindle bag, which by the way, fits like a GLOVE! I'm so happy...happy dance, happy dance!! 






































I know, it looks alot like my k1. I ordered the lily decalgirl skin just like my k1...I chose the forest cover this time instead of Ave. of Trees. Not very original...oh well, once I find something I like, I don't deviate...I'm all about fern!


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> That's the tossup. USPS Priority Mail is **almost** always two days for me, regardless of where it's sent from, and it's cheaper than UPS ground almost every time if the item being sent is a pound or less. But their "tracking" isn't anywhere near as helpful as UPS.
> 
> I know I was able to choose my shipping from the Oberon site & picked Priority Mail; I'd hope it wasn't sent UPS instead unless they were upgrading it to next day air! Although truth be told, CA to WA via UPS ground probably wouldn't be any longer than Priority is. But USPS delivers earlier in the day most days. LOL
> 
> Still no email here; as it's just about 5 PM, I'll guess that I'm not getting a notification today. At least I still have yesterday's mail from Don to comfort me that mine was started on Monday, so it's somewhere in the process.....but I also guess I can give up seeing it until early next week, darn it all.


If Priority Mail takes two days, that would be great. I'd have it by the weekend.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks pawlaw for the pics, now I like the fern again, or do I want the green, or fern?   Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *whimpers*


----------



## DD

pawlaw said:


> Has anyone posted pics of the fern k2 cover yet? i saw a journal and one in green, well here is Mr. Darcy in his fern forest oberon cover and borsabella kindle bag, which by the way, fits like a GLOVE! I'm so happy...happy dance, happy dance!!
> 
> I know, it looks alot like my k1. I ordered the lily decalgirl skin just like my k1...I chose the forest cover this time instead of Ave. of Trees. Not very original...oh well, once I find something I like, I don't deviate...I'm all about fern!


I have the same Borsa Bella bag. Good to know it will fit my Oberon when it gets here. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## VictoriaP

DD said:


> If Priority Mail takes two days, that would be great. I'd have it by the weekend.


The other advantage--Priority you can still get on Saturday. LOL UPS only does very limited Saturday deliveries (usually Next Day Air only, I think) during the bulk of the year. It's always odd during Christmas when I have a weekend or late evening UPS delivery.

Pawlaw--thanks for the fern pics! My Dragonfly cover is in Fern; I'm really looking forward to its arrival. I'm a pea soup kind of girl, so the color is just fine by me.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

You are so welcome on the pics!    Yes, fern is my kind of color...the only thing I'm finding out is I'm having a difficult time finding my kindles with the other fern stuff around here.  I keep picking up my journal or address book instead.  Hmmmm...perhaps a change of color is due...that river garden in red is still calling my name.


----------



## Van in Arlington

The Oberon covers look great.  I'd like to request some help in two areas:  One, can I ask for some additional assurance that the Oberon covers (or at least some) are not too "girly."  Also, how well do the Oberon covers fold back.  I currently am using an Amazon cover on my Kindle 2.  I really like how easily and completely it folds back for reading.  It is very easy to hold.  Thanks.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi Fed - I know others have spoken about this so maybe they can weigh in too, but I'm very pleased with how my oberons fold back.  I wouldn't say they fold back as completely as the amazon cover, but there are pictures on here somewhere of some more broken in oberons and over time, they fold back really well, almost flat.  The leather is thicker, though, so even though they fold back pretty flat, you are still talking about a bit more material in your hands that with your amazon cover.  I personally think the only covers that might be too girly would be the purple ones.  But, my sensibiliity on that might be different that yours.  If you are worried about girly, maybe a saddle one would be a good choice?  Have a great time shopping!


----------



## kari

Fed said:


> The Oberon covers look great. I'd like to request some help in two areas: One, can I ask for some additional assurance that the Oberon covers (or at least some) are not too "girly." Also, how well do the Oberon covers fold back. I currently am using an Amazon cover on my Kindle 2. I really like how easily and completely it folds back for reading. It is very easy to hold. Thanks.


For many of the Oberon cases, I would have to say they are actually more masculine than "girly."


----------



## PJ

From other recent posts - other guys didn't think the purple was too girly either. Personally I think it's the design that would make it girly (e.g., Butterfly or Fairy). The colors on the pictures posted here are darker than the ones on the Oberon site. For example on my screen the Oberon site purple looks almost periwinkle blue but on the pictures here it looks very much purple. Purple ROH Picture


----------



## jaspertyler

I just ordered an Oberon cover!  I didn't think that I would but I keep looking at this thread


----------



## kari

jaspertyler said:


> I just ordered an Oberon cover! I didn't think that I would but I keep looking at this thread


Well, tell us -- which did you get?!


----------



## gwen10

jaspertyler said:


> I just ordered an Oberon cover! I didn't think that I would but I keep looking at this thread


Me, too! I ordered mine this afternoon! I need to stay away from kb!


----------



## BK

Kirsten, I'm lusting after your red Oberon cover.  


You are all evil, and this place is just plain dangerous........

and I thank you for that.


----------



## TM

Fed said:


> The Oberon covers look great. I'd like to request some help in two areas: One, can I ask for some additional assurance that the Oberon covers (or at least some) are not too "girly." Also, how well do the Oberon covers fold back. I currently am using an Amazon cover on my Kindle 2. I really like how easily and completely it folds back for reading. It is very easy to hold. Thanks.


I think some of the folding back ease depends on the pattern. My forest folded back really well immeadiately, my Creekbed maple does not fold as flat, but with use is getting better.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have Tree of Life and I think that it folds back just fine.  I thought that from the day I got it...yet, after 1.5 months of use, it folds easier, yet I never thought that it was not easy.  Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## TM

KindleKay said:


> I have Tree of Life and I think that it folds back just fine. I thought that from the day I got it...yet, after 1.5 months of use, it folds easier, yet I never thought that it was not easy. Does that make any sense at all?


Makes sense... i probably would not even have noticed on the Maple one, except I already had forest. maple does fold easily, just not as flat, but as I use it, is getting more flat.


----------



## bayou

Hmmm, I ordered on 2/26 and haven't received an email from Oberon. Did everyone get an email before their Oberon arrived?

(Off topic, DD I have a schnauzer too! A black standard. LOVE her!)


----------



## VictoriaP

bayou said:


> Hmmm, I ordered on 2/26 and haven't received an email from Oberon. Did everyone get an email before their Oberon arrived?
> 
> (Off topic, DD I have a schnauzer too! A black standard. LOVE her!)


WHOO HOO!!!! Another STANDARD owner!!!!! We have two salt & peppers, a 7 year old female and her just about to turn 1 nephew. 

And to get back on topic--mine was ordered on the 26th as well; I had sent mail to confirm a change to the order & Don emailed me yesterday saying that mine was started on Monday. So I'm suspecting that anything before that should either be en route, or about to ship; anything since probably hasn't made it out the door yet if they're doing them in order.


----------



## wilsondm2

Fed said:


> The Oberon covers look great. I'd like to request some help in two areas: One, can I ask for some additional assurance that the Oberon covers (or at least some) are not too "girly." Also, how well do the Oberon covers fold back. I currently am using an Amazon cover on my Kindle 2. I really like how easily and completely it folds back for reading. It is very easy to hold. Thanks.


Hi Fed -

I too was worried about it being too girly. I agree it is more the design than the color in the case of the oberons. They are all darker and richer in color than you would expect. They are rich and handsome looking. The roof of heaven is an astronomy woodcut and is very intricate. If you want more masculine, get the Creek Maple in deep saddle (my first choice) You can't go wrong with that one. But the Oberons are worth every penny.


----------



## Anne

cheshirenc said:


> Here's the photos


I love the cover. I just got my shipping notice mine is on the way


----------



## DD

bayou said:


> Hmmm, I ordered on 2/26 and haven't received an email from Oberon. Did everyone get an email before their Oberon arrived?
> 
> (Off topic, DD I have a schnauzer too! A black standard. LOVE her!)












My Britt is a miniature schnauzer - a very light salt & pepper, almost silver. 17 pounds of pure joy! She's almost 6 yrs. old and, I'm told by docs and groomers, very submissive especially for a terrier. The sweetest, most affectionate little dog I've ever seen. She loves to snuggle up next to me while I read my Kindle. That was one of the first things I loved about the Kindle - that I could read and turn pages with one hand while petting my dog with the other.

Sorry for the little off-topic aside, folks. Just love my Kindle and my dog.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm frustrated. I received an email this afternoon saying that my order had been completed on the 9th, but there was no tracking number. I sent them an email asking if they could please send me a tracking number when they had time.

I got an email back this evening saying my order wouldn't be completed until the end of March. I'll have to call them in the morning because now I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> My Britt is a miniature schnauzer - a very light salt & pepper, almost silver. 17 pounds of pure joy! She's almost 6 yrs. old and, I'm told by docs and groomers, very submissive especially for a terrier. The sweetest, most affectionate little dog I've ever seen. She loves to snuggle up next to me while I read my Kindle. That was one of the first things I loved about the Kindle - that I could read and turn pages with one hand while petting my dog with the other.
> 
> Sorry for the little off-topic aside, folks. Just love my Kindle and my dog.


Britt is so cute


----------



## DD

cheshirenc said:


> Here's the photos


Oh, just saw these. That is gorgeous. I also am awaiting delivery of the purple ROH and have the Starry Night skin. Thanks so much for the pictures. Now I'm really excited. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm frustrated. I received an email this afternoon saying that my order had been completed on the 9th, but there was no tracking number. I sent them an email asking if they could please send me a tracking number when they had time.
> 
> I got an email back this evening saying my order wouldn't be completed until the end of March. I'll have to call them in the morning because now I don't know what's going on.


Sometimes they do not send the tracking number right away, My covers were mailed today and I did get a tracking number. Mine will be here March 18


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> Britt is so cute


Thank you, Anne.


----------



## VictoriaP

DD said:


> My Britt is a miniature schnauzer - a very light salt & pepper, almost silver. 17 pounds of pure joy! She's almost 6 yrs. old and, I'm told by docs and groomers, very submissive especially for a terrier. The sweetest, most affectionate little dog I've ever seen. She loves to snuggle up next to me while I read my Kindle. That was one of the first things I loved about the Kindle - that I could read and turn pages with one hand while petting my dog with the other.
> 
> Sorry for the little off-topic aside, folks. Just love my Kindle and my dog.


DD--What a beauty she is! Lovely to see a properly groomed girl too; my hellions are wild & woolly most of the time. The female is too alpha to tolerate any mucking about without heavy sedation, and the boyo has a winter coat for a few months yet.

Luvmy4brats--DEFINITELY call them tomorrow morning. I suspect we've more than a little overwhelmed them at this point, and I'm sure their tracking system has never had to deal with a month's backorders and all the changes we've all made since our orders were placed. I can't imagine they'd keep you waiting until the end of the month, it's got to be a mistake.


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> DD--What a beauty she is! Lovely to see a properly groomed girl too; my hellions are wild & woolly most of the time. The female is too alpha to tolerate any mucking about without heavy sedation, and the boyo has a winter coat for a few months yet.
> 
> Luvmy4brats--DEFINITELY call them tomorrow morning. I suspect we've more than a little overwhelmed them at this point, and I'm sure their tracking system has never had to deal with a month's backorders and all the changes we've all made since our orders were placed. I can't imagine they'd keep you waiting until the end of the month, it's got to be a mistake.


Thank you, Victoria. Yes she is pampered and well dressed - just like my Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just really didn't want to bother them with a phone call.  I checked and I ordered mine Feb 13..I don't think I can wait until the end of the month! It's got to be a mistake..


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I just really didn't want to bother them with a phone call. I checked and I ordered mine Feb 13..I don't think I can wait until the end of the month! It's got to be a mistake..


It has got to be a mistake. I think you ordered yours before I ordered mine.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I just really didn't want to bother them with a phone call. I checked and I ordered mine Feb 13..I don't think I can wait until the end of the month! It's got to be a mistake..


I agree--but I really wouldn't assume they'll get it right if you don't call. Not from bad intent, but just because we already know they have SO many orders going out the door right now. After seeing that Leslie's second cover order didn't go through, I just wouldn't make any assumptions at all.

I'm sure they'd rather you call, even if it turns out to be a non issue, then have you worry at all over it maybe not arriving for another three weeks.  With any luck, they will not only tell you it's shipped, they'll be able to give you tracking info for it!


----------



## akpak

Hey luv, check on mine too! I ordered mine March 1, so I think I *really* won't be getting mine til the end of the month 

I'm hoping Leslie gets her red River Garden soon so I can see purty pics at least.


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> No that means more like Wednesday.
> 
> Both my orders from Oberon took 5 and 6 buisness days in other words a 7 day week.
> Almost anything from CA to me via UPS ground takes 5 -6 biz days.
> Tomorrow early morning you should have your arrival estimate!
> 
> I will pull with positive energy that it travels with the wind to its back and not to hit any snow storms on route.
> 
> Eric


You are right, Eric. Scheduled arrival is March 18 -- next Wednesday. Once again, time to be patient.

L


----------



## Leslie

Looking at those Roof of Heaven pictures...it's just so beautiful. Now that my order didn't go through, I am torn about what to do. Order it for the K1? The K2? That's why I asked if a K1 can fit in a K2 cover comfortably (I know it doesn't work in the other direction when using corners). I am really not using my K1 very much right now (see my thread about this and weigh in with your opinions, over on the Let's Talk Kindle board) so it seems a little foolish to spend $75 for a new cover for it.

On the other hand, I NEED that Roof of Heaven cover in my life! Ack!

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> You are right, Eric. Scheduled arrival is March 18 -- next Wednesday. Once again, time to be patient.
> 
> L


Yes, but at least you have an anticipated date and most of the time it is correct.
Sometimes a bit late usually weather related and on rare occasions I get things a day early!
Much easier to wait when you know it is coming date certain. At least it is for me...

EL


----------



## jaspertyler

The one I ordered yesterday was the purple ROH   I also ordered a skin...the pink tranquility.  It may not match perfectly but I like pink


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Yes, but at least you have an anticipated date and most of the time it is correct.
> Sometimes a bit late usually weather related and on rare occasions I get things a day early!
> Much easier to wait when you know it is coming date certain. At least it is for me...
> 
> EL


Yes, me too. I'll just put it out of my mind til next week.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Got an email this morning, River Garden shipped UPS yesterday and Tree of life shipped 03/09/09 USPS. I wonder why they use different shipping methods and what determines which they use?


----------



## gwen10

How easy is it to change an order w/Oberon?  I ordered a K2 cover yesterday.  I ordered Celtic Knots in black but now I *must* have ROH in saddle instead.  Still a nice, neutral, classic color but with an incredible design.  Should I just call them and ask them to change the order?  Has anybody else done this?  TIA!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

gwen10 said:


> How easy is it to change an order w/Oberon? I ordered a K2 cover yesterday. I ordered Celtic Knots in black but now I *must* have ROH in saddle instead. Still a nice, neutral, classic color but with an incredible design. Should I just call them and ask them to change the order? Has anybody else done this? TIA!


That is all you need to do, just a call. They are very nice and accommodating.


----------



## Leslie

gwen10 said:


> How easy is it to change an order w/Oberon? I ordered a K2 cover yesterday. I ordered Celtic Knots in black but now I *must* have ROH in saddle instead. Still a nice, neutral, classic color but with an incredible design. Should I just call them and ask them to change the order? Has anybody else done this? TIA!


I had better luck with sending an email, actually. I called and ordered ROH and that order got lost.

L


----------



## gwen10

Thanks Leslie and Linda!

I actually think I will do both - that way I will have a written confirmation of the request as well.

I know a couple of people on the boards have ordered the ROH in saddle - has anybody received theirs yet?


----------



## Leslie

gwen10 said:


> Thanks Leslie and Linda!
> 
> I actually think I will do both - that way I will have a written confirmation of the request as well.
> 
> I know a couple of people on the boards have ordered the ROH in saddle - has anybody received theirs yet?


Yes, someone did and she posted a picture. It might even be what started this thread...? Or was that River Garden? LOL. I am having a hard time keeping up!

I just checked...it's not this thread. But there is a picture of a saddle ROH floating around here somewhere.

L


----------



## KingRBlue

Leslie said:


> Yes, someone did and she posted a picture. It might even be what started this thread...? Or was that River Garden? LOL. I am having a hard time keeping up!
> 
> I just checked...it's not this thread. But there is a picture of a saddle ROH floating around here somewhere.
> 
> L


If anyone knows where that was posted, I would like to take a look


----------



## gwen10

I found the pic of saddle ROH:


----------



## Lilly

gwen10 said:


> I found the pic of saddle ROH:


It looks so much better in purple. Red is my color and I ordered the River Garden; I was actually tempted to order ROH in purple after seeing the picture in this thread and I'm not a purple person!


----------



## intinst

I *really* like it in saddle. I just *know * I am going to have to order it.


----------



## zeferjen

I think the Saddle ROH would look amazing with the Quest DecalGirl skin, fwiw.


----------



## Leslie

zeferjen said:


> I think the Saddle ROH would look amazing with the Quest DecalGirl skin, fwiw.


Yes, that would be a fantastic combination.

L


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm frustrated. I received an email this afternoon saying that my order had been completed on the 9th, but there was no tracking number. I sent them an email asking if they could please send me a tracking number when they had time.
> 
> I got an email back this evening saying my order wouldn't be completed until the end of March. I'll have to call them in the morning because now I don't know what's going on.


Oh great -- I'm waiting to hear back from them b/c I received an email saying it had shipped yesterday but no tracking number. Let me know what they tell you when you call.


----------



## Kindgirl

^ Same here!


----------



## gwen10

I like the ROH in saddle, but think I prefer it in purple.
I am going to stick with the Celtic Knots in black:










I'm getting the new top zip borsa bella bag w/front pocket to go with it:









This is a different style bag but this pic is of the fabric I am getting.


----------



## intinst

zeferjen said:


> I think the Saddle ROH would look amazing with the Quest DecalGirl skin, fwiw.


I know, Quest is what is on my KK now, and I just got the Avant Garde cover, which I really like.
I also have and Oberon Sky Dragon, but that ROH in saddle would look sooo good, the pull, the pull!


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, I love the ROH in Saddle, so classic. I really like that Quest skin, does anyone have a actual pic of it other than the decalgirl website? I tried to use search, but when I type quest it finds everything with that word in including the word questions


----------



## intinst

Here it is for the KK:


----------



## Bibliophile

intinst said:


> I *really* like it in saddle. I just *know * I am going to have to order it.


100% agree - now, if my cover would only show up. I keep checking the front porch for deliveries...but nothing. Regarding the following:



Fed said:


> ...can I ask for some additional assurance that the Oberon covers (or at least some) are not too "girly."...


My wife and I had this *exact* discussion before I placed my order for the Oberon RoH in Saddle. She agreed that the purple cover was a bit effeminate, but we both thought that the RoH in Saddle was perfect. I'm eagerly awaiting some first-hand experience to report back.


----------



## patrisha w.

JediMstr said:


> I was surprised to receive my new Oberon Design Kindle 2 Cover today!


Me too. I got an email in the morning and the cover arrived in the afternoon!
I got a Roof of Heaven in purple and it does seem to have that nasty smell some of you were complaining about. However. I am going to give it a week and if it is still smelly, back it goes.

Patricia


----------



## Atunah

Thanks so much *intinst* for that pic. It really helps. It looked a little too bright on the website. I never had a skin on my K1, but I really like that one.


----------



## Meemo

zeferjen said:


> I think the Saddle ROH would look amazing with the Quest DecalGirl skin, fwiw.


That would look good - I think it would look good with Disarray too - that touch of aqua/blue like the sky...the brown like the earth...
Or this one that I was thinking of from mytego...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, It's all straightened out. After first telling me I wouldn't get it until the end of the month, and then telling me that I should have gotten it 2 days ago (that was my daughter's) They gave me a tracking number and it's set to be delivered on Monday. Way too much stress.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, It's all straightened out. After first telling me I wouldn't get it until the end of the month, and then telling me that I should have gotten it 2 days ago (that was my daughter's) They gave me a tracking number and it's set to be delivered on Monday. Way too much stress.


Heather I am so happy you got it straigtened out. My covers are coming on Wednesday.


----------



## gwen10

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, It's all straightened out. After first telling me I wouldn't get it until the end of the month, and then telling me that I should have gotten it 2 days ago (that was my daughter's) They gave me a tracking number and it's set to be delivered on Monday. Way too much stress.


Yea! Glad this worked out in your favor!

Luv - is your Belkin quilted case unraveling at all? Mine is in one corner.


----------



## bayou

DD said:


> Thank you, Victoria. Yes she is pampered and well dressed - just like my Kindle.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, It's all straightened out. After first telling me I wouldn't get it until the end of the month, and then telling me that I should have gotten it 2 days ago (that was my daughter's) They gave me a tracking number and it's set to be delivered on Monday. Way too much stress.


Glad you got it straightened out, luv.


----------



## crisandria

Ok, I guess my cover has not shipped.  I got the email yesterday saying it was completed on 3/9, but no tracking number.  I emailed back today asking if I could get a tracking number. I got an email back saying that the email was only confirming my order not that it has shipped.  That my cover will ship around 3rd week of March. I pre-ordered on 2/14.  Unfortually being in CT means it will take a full week once it ships to even get to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

You got the same email I did... I called this morning and they gave me my tracking number. You might want to call with your order number.


----------



## gwen10

crisandria said:


> Ok, I guess my cover has not shipped. I got the email yesterday saying it was completed on 3/9, but no tracking number. I emailed back today asking if I could get a tracking number. I got an email back saying that the email was only confirming my order not that it has shipped. That my cover will ship around 3rd week of March. I pre-ordered on 2/14. *Unfortually being in CT means it will take a full week once it ships to even get to me.*


I think they have been upgrading the shiping on some of these early orders. Hopefully yours will be one of them!


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> You got the same email I did... I called this morning and they gave me my tracking number. You might want to call with your order number.


I got the same email. I emailed back and asked for the tracking number and Don sent it to me promptly. Mine will be delivered next Wed 3/18.


----------



## Rhiathame

I had one on order but I love the hinge on the Amazon one and Oberon has indicated that they will not be integrating the hinge.  So I cancelled my order.


----------



## dixielogs

I just got my purple ROH, and it is beautiful.  However, I really liked the way the Amazon cover folded completely flat, and I like the hinge, so I am thinking about putting it on the sale board.  I cannot believe I am saying that, because it is so beautiful, but it does not fit the way I read.  Bummer.


----------



## DD

If anyone has the Creekbed Maple in Green, could you please post pictures?  Can't find a picture of it in Green on Oberon's site and would love to see it.


----------



## gwen10

dixielogs said:


> I just got my purple ROH, and it is beautiful. However, I really liked the way the Amazon cover folded completely flat, and I like the hinge, so I am thinking about putting it on the sale board. I cannot believe I am saying that, because it is so beautiful, but it does not fit the way I read. Bummer.


I thought the Oberon covers do fold back? Maybe it just needs to soften up a little bit?


----------



## intinst

My Oberon Sky Dragon folds almost completely flat. They do take a little break-in period.


----------



## gwen10

intinst said:


> My Oberon Sky Dragon folds almost completely flat. They do take a little break-in period.


Do the single side (printing only on front) covers fold back more easily than the covers with printing on both sides? ROH, Tree of Life, etc.?


----------



## intinst

I think it is just that like any leather product (shoes, belt, coats) there is that short break-in period. The outside of my cover still looks great, by the way. I'd post pictures, but I am on my way to work.


----------



## Leslie

dixielogs said:


> I just got my purple ROH, and it is beautiful. However, I really liked the way the Amazon cover folded completely flat, and I like the hinge, so I am thinking about putting it on the sale board. I cannot believe I am saying that, because it is so beautiful, but it does not fit the way I read. Bummer.


ROH for which Kindle? Corners or velcro? If you decide to sell, PM me, please? Thanks!!!

L


----------



## wilsondm2

dixielogs said:


> I just got my purple ROH, and it is beautiful. However, I really liked the way the Amazon cover folded completely flat, and I like the hinge, so I am thinking about putting it on the sale board. I cannot believe I am saying that, because it is so beautiful, but it does not fit the way I read. Bummer.


It will take a bit of breaking in. IMO - I like the corners better than the hinges. I like the 'tech' of the hinges, but I noticed my Kindle was squeaking more at the hinge insertion points and now that it is in the Oberon, it doesn't squeak hardly at all. Was the hinge putting stress on it? I don't know - but it is plausible.

I do agree however that the Amazon case folds back nicely and is well padded. But I have confidence that the Oberon will break in well and be just as pliable. My wife's Oberon is about two weeks older than mine and folds nicely back.

YMMV


----------



## PJ

If someone has an Oberon cover that is broken in could they post a picture of the cover folded back?  

I too had concerns about this since I love holding the Kindle 2 with the Amazon cover folded neatly back.  I am seeing the pictures of the covers and that the corners don't get in the way as they did on the K1.  They are nearly irresistible - I say nearly because I want to be sure that it would be comfortable to use and protect as well as the Amazon cover I already have.  No point in buying something that expensive if you end up never using it.

It is hard to tell how well padded it is mu current cover pads the entire cover.


----------



## BruceS

Don't worry too much if you haven't received any e-mail from Oberon regarding the shipping of your cover.

My cover was delivered via UPS the day before I received the e-mail. Also, looking at the internet headers of the e-mail, the message wasn't even sent until the day I received it.

We must have given Oberon so many orders that their e-mail servers are overloaded.

I am just glad they got their priorities right. Ship the cover first and then worry about the e-mail.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I received my cover the same day I received a shipping confirmation email.  I'm in MO and they shipped it USPS priority mail.

On the pictures of the oberon covers folding back...I think there are some on this board somewhere.  I'll look...


----------



## JediMstr

PJS said:


> If someone has an Oberon cover that is broken in could they post a picture of the cover folded back?
> 
> I too had concerns about this since I love holding the Kindle 2 with the Amazon cover folded neatly back. I am seeing the pictures of the covers and that the corners don't get in the way as they did on the K1. They are nearly irresistible - I say nearly because I want to be sure that it would be comfortable to use and protect as well as the Amazon cover I already have. No point in buying something that expensive if you end up never using it.
> 
> It is hard to tell how well padded it is mu current cover pads the entire cover.


Broken in "a bit" but only had it for a short while (check first post in the thread).

Folds back nicely:










And just to show that the outer design doesn't show any creases or damage from folding the leather back:


----------



## gwen10

Thanks for the great pics (again!) JediMstr!  Your pics and this thread put me over the edge and I ordered my Oberon cover yesterday!


----------



## Kindgirl

I wrote them back today and asked if "order is complete" means "order is shipped" and if it is, can you give me the number?  And they did, and its only 2 states away.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I received my Tree of life today and it is gorgeous as I knew it would be. Got my charm on my bungee and Lady Claire in her new cover. I love Oberon!


----------



## VictoriaP

**sigh** So tired of waiting already! Not even an email yet. I'm coming to truly hate my temporary cover just because it's not the permanent one.

My black Celtic Diamond 5x7 journal ebay find arrived today; I thought it would ease the craving for my K2 cover a little. NOT! If anything, it's worse now that I see the fabulous construction & high end leather. LOL

Of course, now I have to figure out what the heck I'm actually going to write in it....and find a fabulous mechanical pencil to go with it.....and make sure my next BorsaBella bag has a pocket to hold it......

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=140 (shown in Saddle)


----------



## DD

crisandria said:


> Ok, I guess my cover has not shipped. I got the email yesterday saying it was completed on 3/9, but no tracking number. I emailed back today asking if I could get a tracking number. I got an email back saying that the email was only confirming my order not that it has shipped. That my cover will ship around 3rd week of March. I pre-ordered on 2/14. Unfortually being in CT means it will take a full week once it ships to even get to me.


I got the same type of email when I inquired about the tracking number but it says mine won't ship until the last week of March. It's very confusing because when I go to my account on the Oberon site, it says that the order is completed and shipped.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:



> You got the same email I did... I called this morning and they gave me my tracking number. You might want to call with your order number.


Was it shipped UPS or USPS? They told me that because it was shipped USPS, they don't provide a tracking number. But I've tracked packages through the Post Office before, maybe not reliably, but they do give tracking numbers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It was shipped UPS.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> It was shipped UPS.


Oh, darn. Mine was USPS. So it probably will be the end of the month. Don't know if I'll make it that long! Not good on Patience!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Oh, darn. Mine was USPS. So it probably will be the end of the month. Don't know if I'll make it that long! *Not good on Patience!*


You and me both! Ack!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was just this >< close to ordering another one. I've fallen in lust with my daughter's green Forest and I was seriously contemplating getting either a green Creekbed Maple or a green Dragonfly Pond...

Maybe I should wait until I get my purple ROH.


----------



## Raiden333

I pre-ordered on the 21st, my status on the website still says 'pending' and I still have no email... Should I contact them or give it another week?


----------



## kari

DD said:


> Oh, darn. Mine was USPS. So it probably will be the end of the month. Don't know if I'll make it that long! Not good on Patience!


I don't know. If it was shipped USPS priority, you'll have it in 2 or 3 days. Mine is UPS and it takes a week to get to me.


----------



## VMars

My Oberon Hokusai wave arrived today! I'm so happy! It was nicer than I thought it would be, the pictures don't do it justice.   I have to say, now that I have this...I don't think I will use my Amazon cover much.   I don't know if I should return it or not.


----------



## DD

kari said:


> I don't know. If it was shipped USPS priority, you'll have it in 2 or 3 days. Mine is UPS and it takes a week to get to me.


Yes, kari. It would be here by today if it were actually shipped but what Oberon is saying is that the email I got just means the order is complete and it is not necessarily a shipping notice. They say they won't actually ship it until the last week of March because of the backup with all the orders. Don said they are currently shipping those pre-ordered on Feb. 14th. Mine was ordered on Feb. 18th. I'm still hoping for a pleasant surprise today or tomorrow though. (maybe!)


----------



## BruceS

VictoriaP said:


> My black Celtic Diamond 5x7 journal ebay find arrived today; I thought it would ease the craving for my K2 cover a little. NOT! If anything, it's worse now that I see the fabulous construction & high end leather. LOL
> 
> Of course, now I have to figure out what the heck I'm actually going to write in it....and find a fabulous mechanical pencil to go with it.....and make sure my next BorsaBella bag has a pocket to hold it......
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=140 (shown in Saddle)


Try looking at http://www.coloradopen.com/ for your mechanical pencil.

They have some fabulous designs, some of which are even more expensive than the Kindle.


----------



## kevin63

BruceS said:


> Try looking at http://www.coloradopen.com/ for your mechanical pencil.
> 
> They have some fabulous designs, some of which are even more expensive than the Kindle.


I have three Mont Blanc pens. They were very expensive and no one can believe that 1) I actually paid that much for pens and 2) that I actually use the pen.

What else would I do with it if I didn't use it. They are very nice pens. I may not be able to justify spending so much for something like that, but I like it and that's all that really matters. lol


----------



## kari

DD said:


> Yes, kari. It would be here by today if it were actually shipped but what Oberon is saying is that the email I got just means the order is complete and it is not necessarily a shipping notice. They say they won't actually ship it until the last week of March because of the backup with all the orders. Don said they are currently shipping those pre-ordered on Feb. 14th. Mine was ordered on Feb. 18th. I'm still hoping for a pleasant surprise today or tomorrow though. (maybe!)


Hey DD, I think it's probably shipped. If they have orders ready to go, why in the world would they hold them until the end of March?? I ordered on 2/18 and mine shipped out UPS this past Wed, will be delivered next Wed. I still think you'll have yours before I get mine.


----------



## DD

kari said:


> Hey DD, I think it's probably shipped. If they have orders ready to go, why in the world would they hold them until the end of March?? I ordered on 2/18 and mine shipped out UPS this past Wed, will be delivered next Wed. I still think you'll have yours before I get mine.


Oh, that would be wonderful. Now I have my hopes up for today or tomorrow! I'll be stalking the mailman when he arrives.


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, my cover has been sitting in San Pablo, CA since 4 am yesterday and hasn't moved an inch.  

L


----------



## Arctic Frog

If you guys are tracking your covers and it's USPS please don't torture yourselves like this!  Their tracking system is PITIFUL and even though you may think your package isn't going anywhere, chances are that it's already 2-3 stops away from the last posted tracking at worst, almost to your door already at best.  I stopped using USPS a long time ago for a multitude of package SNAFUs and I've been happier ever since.  Now I happily pay more for UPS because their tracking actually works (most of the time) and it's worth it to me to not have to deal with USPS.


----------



## Leslie

Arctic Frog said:


> If you guys are tracking your covers and it's USPS please don't torture yourselves like this! Their tracking system is PITIFUL and even though you may think your package isn't going anywhere, chances are that it's already 2-3 stops away from the last posted tracking at worst, almost to your door already at best. I stopped using USPS a long time ago for a multitude of package SNAFUs and I've been happier ever since. Now I happily pay more for UPS because their tracking actually works (most of the time) and it's worth it to me to not have to deal with USPS.


Mine is coming via UPS, and there it sits....

Sigh.


----------



## BurBunny

Ahhh, the most wonderful words in the UPS lexicon:  Out For Delivery


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, my cover has been sitting in San Pablo, CA since 4 am yesterday and hasn't moved an inch.
> 
> L


Hey, Leslie, time for a road trip? C'mon, Maine to California - not to far to go! LOL


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Hey, Leslie, time for a road trip? C'mon, Maine to California - not to far to go! LOL


My cover and I might pass each other en route 'round Nebraska or somewhere....LOL

L


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> Mine is coming via UPS, and there it sits....
> 
> Sigh.


Leslie, have you tried tracking yours at upsstore.com? Sometimes they give a few more details than the regular UPS site. For instance, it says mine is in transit from CA to MD.


----------



## kari

Arctic Frog said:


> If you guys are tracking your covers and it's USPS please don't torture yourselves like this! Their tracking system is PITIFUL and even though you may think your package isn't going anywhere, chances are that it's already 2-3 stops away from the last posted tracking at worst, almost to your door already at best. I stopped using USPS a long time ago for a multitude of package SNAFUs and I've been happier ever since. Now I happily pay more for UPS because their tracking actually works (most of the time) and it's worth it to me to not have to deal with USPS.


I have next to zero confidence in USPS. They have officially lost my 2 M-edge covers and now M-edge has reshipped one of them and the other is on backorder now. Way to go USPS!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie,

I think our covers are having a party together. Mine is in San Pablo as well.


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> Leslie, have you tried tracking yours at upsstore.com? Sometimes they give a few more details than the regular UPS site. For instance, it says mine is in transit from CA to MD.


Yes, in fact, I learned that hint here. However, the status hasn't changed: last scan at 4 am yesterday.

It will probably sit there all weekend and then on Monday, it will get put on a plane and I'll receive it Wednesday, as scheduled. What do you want to bet?

L


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I think our covers are having a party together. Mine is in San Pablo as well.


Shades of Edgar and Anabel...LOL

L


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> Yes, in fact, I learned that hint here. However, the status hasn't changed: last scan at 4 am yesterday.
> 
> It will probably sit there all weekend and then on Monday, it will get put on a plane and I'll receive it Wednesday, as scheduled. What do you want to bet?
> 
> L


Oh yours is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday too?? If that's the case, yeah it will arrive Wednesday. I've never had anything come early in this situation.


----------



## VictoriaP

Grrrr....nothing worse than having UPS surprise you on your doorstep right at 10 AM  & thinking "finally!".....only to have it be some stupid overnighted legal paperwork.

**kicks at the door**

And no email yet.

**waits hopefully for snail mail to arrive**

Off to go look at pens & pencils to accessorize the journal I bought to accessorize my cover to accessorize my Kindle.


----------



## DD

Ah-h-h!  It's here!  My doorbell just rang and it was the mail carrier with my Purple Oberon ROH cover.  And my email said they might ship it at the end of March.  It's gorgeous!!!!  What a thrill.  I'm very happy.  Hope all of you get yours soon.

PS.  I got a dragonfly charm and I really don't like dragonflies.  Anybody have a sun charm they want to trade?


----------



## kari

DD said:


> Ah-h-h! It's here! My doorbell just rang and it was the mail carrier with my Purple Oberon ROH cover. And my email said they might ship it at the end of March. It's gorgeous!!!! What a thrill. I'm very happy. Hope all of you get yours soon.
> 
> PS. I got a dragonfly charm and I really don't like dragonflies. Anybody have a sun charm they want to trade?


Told you so, told you so! LOL Lucky you -- I kind of wish they had sent mine USPS but since I've been having so much trouble with USPS lately, I probably shouldn't say that.

Enjoy!


----------



## MeganW

Mine was just delivered as well (UPS Ground -- pre-ordered Feb. 14, shipped around Mar. 10), and it's more beautiful than I could have even imagined!!!  I ordered the Avenue of Trees in Fern (with corners) and the color is just gorgeous.  It's a combination of olive and pea soup -- but richer.  I'll try to post pics later.  Now, off to decide which DecalGirl skin to order!


----------



## gwen10

Oh, why was I so late to hop on the Oberon bandwagon  I just ordered mine two days ago so fear I have a very long wait!  But all these pics and lovely comments are making me crazy!!! I want my cover now!!!


----------



## DD

kari said:


> Told you so, told you so! LOL Lucky you -- I kind of wish they had sent mine USPS but since I've been having so much trouble with USPS lately, I probably shouldn't say that.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yep, you were right and I'm so happy you were.


----------



## kevindorsey

I just ordered another one, probably another week before it arrives! Can't wait.


----------



## Leslie

kevindorsey said:


> I just ordered another one, probably another week before it arrives! Can't wait.


Which one did you order, Kevin?

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Inquiring enabling minds want to know..


----------



## gwen10

luvmy4brats said:


> Inquiring enabling minds want to know..


LOL!!!


----------



## Kind

I might order the Hokusai Wave this weekend, since  mine has not seen a cover since Summer time.


----------



## ELDogStar

kevindorsey said:


> I just ordered another one, probably another week before it arrives! Can't wait.


all we get is

"another one"

ANTICIPATION!

Eric


----------



## Kindgirl

I just got my Hokusai Wave.  It's beautiful.


----------



## ELDogStar

Deliveries are coming in like it is raining Cats and Dogs!

I am so happy for everyone of you.

I am still trying to hold off until my own birthday to buy myself an Oberon or my K2.
I do have 3 other Oberon products though (so far).

Eric


----------



## Christina

I received my 2 K2 covers today, the purple Roof of Heaven, and a red River Garden.  They're gorgeous!!  At first, I thought the RG was too stiff, it was much harder to fold back than the ROH, but after a few minutes in my husband's manly hands (lol), it too folds back easily.  I'm so thrilled with them both that I'll probably spend more time admiring them than actually reading for the next few days!


----------



## Kindgirl

Thank you!


----------



## jaspertyler

In re: to the dragonfly charm....
I just ordered my Oberon this week, but if I get the sun charm I'd likely trade with you   It may be a looooong time until I get mine though!


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> Ah-h-h! It's here! My doorbell just rang and it was the mail carrier with my Purple Oberon ROH cover. And my email said they might ship it at the end of March. It's gorgeous!!!! What a thrill. I'm very happy. Hope all of you get yours soon.
> 
> PS. I got a dragonfly charm and I really don't like dragonflies. Anybody have a sun charm they want to trade?


Hey DD

I had ordered an Oberon when I first ordered my Kindle in Jan. As you know they didn't send out the K1 so that cover didn't work, so I sold it. Anyway, I have a Sun charm and would be happy to let you have it. PM me and give me your address and I'll get it in the mail. Enjoy.


----------



## Shetlander

My Creekbed Maple in saddle (ordered 3/2) arrived today and is beautiful, of course.  It sure was hard to choose among all the fabulous covers.  Although I know a lot people have problems with the USPS, I generally use them for shipping.  They're almost always cheaper than UPS and often quicker.  I remember tracking a UPS shipment and saw it arrived at the facility 2 miles from my house one day earlier than it was due to arrive.  Instead of delivering it a day early, it sat at the facility until the next day when it was due.  Apparently UPS delivers no package before its time.


----------



## gwen10

^^Kevin, that is soooo sweet of you!


----------



## davem2bits

DD said:


> Ah-h-h! It's here! My doorbell just rang and it was the mail carrier with my Purple Oberon ROH cover. And my email said they might ship it at the end of March. It's gorgeous!!!! What a thrill. I'm very happy. Hope all of you get yours soon.
> 
> PS. I got a dragonfly charm and I really don't like dragonflies. Anybody have a sun charm they want to trade?





kevin63 said:


> Hey DD
> 
> I had ordered an Oberon when I first ordered my Kindle in Jan. As you know they didn't send out the K1 so that cover didn't work, so I sold it. Anyway, I have a Sun charm and would be happy to let you have it. PM me and give me your address and I'll get it in the mail. Enjoy.


Kevin63,

What else you got sitting around?


----------



## kevin63

lol  I just happen to have one and it's sitting in the drawer here, so I'd rather her be able to use it.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Hey DD
> 
> I had ordered an Oberon when I first ordered my Kindle in Jan. As you know they didn't send out the K1 so that cover didn't work, so I sold it. Anyway, I have a Sun charm and would be happy to let you have it. PM me and give me your address and I'll get it in the mail. Enjoy.


You are so sweet. That gives me an excuse to use the kiss smiley!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kevin63 said:


> Hey DD
> 
> I had ordered an Oberon when I first ordered my Kindle in Jan. As you know they didn't send out the K1 so that cover didn't work, so I sold it. Anyway, I have a Sun charm and would be happy to let you have it. PM me and give me your address and I'll get it in the mail. Enjoy.


That is so sweet Kevin! Kisses from me too...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kevin's gettin all these kisses!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The way to a woman's heart on KB is with an accessory!


----------



## trixiedog

Received my husband's Tree of Life and my Hokusai Wave Oberon Covers today!    They are so beautiful and we are very happy with them.  The quality is awesome.  They are so soft.  I had received an email that ours was completed on the 10th and shipped UPS and I received them today!  I was very excited to get them!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

If these are your first Oberons you are in for a treat! They are so gorgeous and get better with age. Enjoy! I have 2 and am saving for a 3rd.


----------



## kevin63

Thanks for all the kisses, I would have done it for all of you too if you wanted it.

EDIT NOTE: She found one already, but I'm going to keep all the kisses, Thanks


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Thanks for all the kisses, I would have done it for all of you too if you wanted it.


You are sweet but you have special place in my heart because you are a nurse. We nurses need to stick together and all that. LOL. My son is studying to be a nurse so ...yeah, I'm a softie. 

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> You are sweet but you have special place in my heart because you are a nurse. We nurses need to stick together and all that. LOL. My son is studying to be a nurse so ...yeah, I'm a softie.
> 
> L


Cool. I have taught in both the associate degree and bachelor's degree programs. It's a lot of hard work. Hope he does well.


----------



## DD

jaspertyler said:


> In re: to the dragonfly charm....
> I just ordered my Oberon this week, but if I get the sun charm I'd likely trade with you  It may be a looooong time until I get mine though!


Thank you so much for your reply. I already agreed on a trade. Very nice of you, though.


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Hey DD
> 
> I had ordered an Oberon when I first ordered my Kindle in Jan. As you know they didn't send out the K1 so that cover didn't work, so I sold it. Anyway, I have a Sun charm and would be happy to let you have it. PM me and give me your address and I'll get it in the mail. Enjoy.


Kevin,

I PM'd you about this and I so appreciate your offer but, as you know, I already made the trade with someone else. I just wanted to acknowledge publicly what a generous person you are. There aren't many like you who are so selfless. Thank you so much!

DD


----------



## Raiden333

Mine just showed up today...

All I have to say is _wow._ Just like the Kindle's screen, pictures can not do these covers justice.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Raiden333 said:


> Mine just showed up today...
> 
> All I have to say is _wow._ Just like the Kindle's screen, pictures can not do these covers justice.


Congrats and enjoy! When I received my first Oberon all I wanted to do was sit and hold it and admire it.


----------



## DD

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats and enjoy! When I received my first Oberon all I wanted to do was sit and hold it and admire it.


I know what you mean, Linda. I can't stop looking at it and running my hands over it. I love how it feels and smells.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> I know what you mean, Linda. I can't stop looking at it and running my hands over it. I love how it feels and smells.


You'll probably find that you do that while you're reading too. I know I do. And play with the charm and bungee.


----------



## intinst

I didn't get a charm, but I love the feel of the leather!


----------



## Raiden333

intinst said:


> I didn't get a charm, but I love the feel of the leather!


Are you sure? I had to dig my brown wrapping paper out of the trash and search every inch of it, but I finally found a little card with the charm attached to it taped to the paper.


----------



## intinst

Raiden333 said:


> Are you sure? I had to dig my brown wrapping paper out of the trash and search every inch of it, but I finally found a little card with the charm attached to it taped to the paper.


I purchased my cover from another board member, not Oberon.


----------



## bayou

Hmmm. I ordered mine on the 26th and I didn't receive it today.  I'm pretty local, in the Bay Area, so I'm assuming they'll send it USPS.

I hate to bug them but if I don't receive it tmw I'll send them a quick email.


----------



## kevin63

Thanks DD, you didn't have to do that.  I'm just glad you found one.  Enjoy your cover.  From the pictures I've seen of it on here, it's really something.  Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## Leslie

Raiden333 said:


> Mine just showed up today...
> 
> All I have to say is _wow._ Just like the Kindle's screen, pictures can not do these covers justice.


Which one did you get? Details, we want details!  

L


----------



## Leslie

Morning scan of the UPS tracking and my cover is still sitting in San Pablo. Wednesday, I'll get it on Wednesday. I also bought a purple ROH from a member here and that is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday. It will be raining Oberons in my office! I might have to take the day off...LOL.

L


----------



## Raiden333

Leslie said:


> Which one did you get? Details, we want details!
> 
> L


World Tree:


----------



## Leslie

Now that is beautiful! Thanks for posting, Raiden!


----------



## ELDogStar

VERY handsome Raiden.
We always like to see the pics!

I will post some next week, just waiting for my skin to come (Mon maybe Tues).

Eric

P.S. Always glad to have a couple more male types on the boards.


----------



## Avalon

Taking the day off seems the only logical approach to the situation, Leslie!

Got mine yesterday, I wasn't even hoping it would arrive since I had not received an email notice.

I ordered mine 2/21, RoH in Purple, arrived USPS.  I'm very close to Oberon, maybe an hour or two away.  No charm, bummer 

Words cannot describe the loveliness.  I've had the Starry Night skin sitting here waiting, and at first glance was not sure they would go together, despite nice pictures here.  My RoH is a slightly warmer shade of purple, more berry-colored, which I personally love, and the skin is a cooler blue-purple.  But they look awesome together.

*Sigh* Now I have nothing to yearn for, got my K2, got the skin, got the Oberon beauty.  Perfectly satisfied


----------



## DD

Raiden333 said:


> World Tree:


Oh, that green is beautiful! I'm so tempted to buy the Creekbed Maple in green. So-o-o tempted!


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Thanks DD, you didn't have to do that. I'm just glad you found one. Enjoy your cover. From the pictures I've seen of it on here, it's really something. Purple is my favorite color.


Yes, Kevin, it really is unbelievably beautiful. I can't stop holding it and looking at it. I'm not going to get any reading done if I keep this up!

Seriously, though, I love the way it feels in my hand. When folded back, I stick a couple of fingers in the opening on the inside of the front to stabilize my grip. With the new K2 next page button being engineered differently (not quite as over-sensitive), I can rest my thumb right over the button and just gently flick to turn the page.

As I said elsewhere, I am so tempted to get the Creekbed Maple in Green. That would be so gorgeous.


----------



## Leslie

For the people who have the purple ROH cover, I need your opinion on how it would go with this skin?










I really love this skin and now I am going to have two covers, so I am wondering about switching them. I don't want to change the skin all the time (I can't do that, anyway) so I am wondering how the ROH will go with it? I know it will coordinate perfectly with the red River Garden, the other cover I am expecting. Thoughts?

L


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie, purple & red are fine paired up, and only a small strip of the cover shows anyway when it's opened.  If you love them both, put them together!


----------



## Kathy

Anything looks good with the Oberon covers.  Leslie, I think it would be fine. Both are beautiful and if you are switching covers it looks like it would blend with a variety of colors.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, I do like red with purple...good point.

I guess I am balking on the Asian theme of the Orient skin with the more European look of the ROH, which is why I like the starry night with it. But switching skins is not realistic for me.

I am way overthinking this. LOL. 

L


----------



## VictoriaP

You're not the only one, don't feel too bad.   After hoping all week that my Oberon was on it's way, I'm having a terrible time even reading right now; for days I've loved reading my K2 without a cover.  Now I'm irritated that it doesn't have one every time I pick it up!  LOL  I've even been tempted to order the Amazon one & have it sent next day JUST so it has an official cover instead of the makeshift one I'm currently using.  I can only hope my Oberon arrives this week.  

I'm too much of a perfectionist to want to change skins regularly too.  Putting on the first one just right was work enough, as much as I love some of the others, I just can't see changing them out very often, if at all.  I'm having a hard enough time trying to justify the expense of two BorsaBella bags (size zip and top zip)....and I still can't justify a second cover, though I can foresee giving in on that!

As for Orient--I honestly don't get as much of an Asian feel from that skin as I do some of the others.  To me, the image really gives a more of an impressionistic feel than a distinctly Oriental flair, and I think it would be gorgeous with ROH, though it will probably be perfect with either River Garden (in Red) or Creekbed Maple (in Saddle).  It's one of the skins I'm considering for my laptop, I like it so well.


----------



## Leslie

Everyone -- don't stone me for saying this but -- there are very few of the Decalgirl skins I _really_ like. Many of them just have too many colors or the designs are too busy. But when I saw Orient (which was not available on the K1) I was instantly crazy about it. And now, having it on my K2 for two weeks, I like it even more. I have no plans on changing it. But I want to make sure it goes with the two covers I have splurged on. It would be sort of stupid to have the ROH sitting empty just so I could look at it. LOL.

Of course, I could always buy a second K2....ack! Shoot me now! I am truly losing my marbles! 

Victoria, thank you for your support. I do appreciate it!

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> For the people who have the purple ROH cover, I need your opinion on how it would go with this skin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this skin and now I am going to have two covers, so I am wondering about switching them. I don't want to change the skin all the time (I can't do that, anyway) so I am wondering how the ROH will go with it? I know it will coordinate perfectly with the red River Garden, the other cover I am expecting. Thoughts?
> 
> L


Leslie, it's hard to tell if that dark greyish color in between the red (as shown just off the bottom right of the Kindle screen) is a purplish grey. If that is the case, then I think it would blend with the purple.

Now, I'm having difficult time picking a skin that would go with the *purple* ROH and the *green* Creekbed Maple (which I haven't purchased yet). I as well don't see myself changing skins and have the additional hangup of wanting the 'themes' to coordinate - not putting a super modern skin with a traditional design. For instance, your Orient is perfect in theme and color with the red River Garden.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> As I said elsewhere, I am so tempted to get the Creekbed Maple in Green. That would be so gorgeous.


I'm sure that one would look great, I'd be tempted to go with that one. I'm really wanting to try the World Tree in the Taupe. I'm just afraid it may be too light and show the dirt. The wave one comes in Taupe also.......I'm just too afraid of that color. It looks really nice, but I just wonder how it would hold up with everyday oil from the hands.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Leslie, it's hard to tell if that dark greyish color in between the red (as shown just off the bottom right of the Kindle screen) is a purplish grey. If that is the case, then I think it would blend with the purple.


It's really a grey grey, fading from the black up at the top.



> Now, I'm having difficult time picking a skin that would go with the *purple* ROH and the *green* Creekbed Maple (which I haven't purchased yet). I as well don't see myself changing skins and have the additional hangup of wanting the 'themes' to coordinate - not putting a super modern skin with a traditional design. For instance, your Orient is perfect in theme and color with the red River Garden.


Yes...that's what I was trying to say...modern with traditional; Asian with Asian, etc. The starry night skin, which was painted by Van Gogh, seems to be perfect with the ROH cover (which is why I said European in the earlier post). Likewise, the Orient skin is perfect for the River Garden. I am just trying to wrap my head around Orient with ROH. I am sure it will be fine but there is something about obsessing about this that is fun...LOL

Meanwhile, ROH and Creekbed Maple? There's a challenge. Looking at my starry night, that would work because it has green in it. In fact, if I put starry night on my K2, that would solve MY dilemma. Trouble is, I like the Orient better.

BTW, a big thank you to all of you who like to discuss this endlessly with me. If I breathed a word of this to my husband, daughter, mother, or anyone else in my immediate circle of friends, they'd probably bonk me on the head with my Kindle. LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> I'm sure that one would look great, I'd be tempted to go with that one. I'm really wanting to try the World Tree in the Taupe. I'm just afraid it may be too light and show the dirt. The wave one comes in Taupe also.......I'm just too afraid of that color. It looks really nice, but I just wonder how it would hold up with everyday oil from the hands.


The taupe doesn't seem to be terribly popular right now...probably because the only design they had was the raven and that didn't seem to catch too much attention in that combo. But I wonder about the Hokusai wave in taupe? That could be interesting. Of course, I think Hokusai wave in navy is perfect, because it evokes the sea. I see the ocean every single day and although it is many, many colors, it is never taupe. LOL.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You know, I am a bit annoyed with oberondesign.com and I say that with my beautiful Tree of Life in saddle cover in hand!

I want another cover.  Badly.  Problem is that their website has TERRIBLE pictures that do not show the true color of their cover...also, there are color choices for each cover yet, when you click on the dot to choose a color, there is no picture of the cover in that color!  I think that we, here on Kindleboards.com take better pictures of our Kindle cover than Oberon does!  And mostly, our pics are taken with camera phones that turn out slightly blurry!!!  

This is extremely important as people need to know exactly what they are getting as the prices are on the high side (for a genuine leather, hand made product! I am not knocking their prices.) and they have no return policy unless it is defective.  Their pictures need to reflect the beauty of their product!

Example: when I saw Roof of Heaven was available in purple, I wasn't remotely interested as the purple looked blue.  Then, on this thread, someone posted their RoH cover in purple and it is freaking gorgeous!!!!

I wish Oberon would dedicate itself to post better pictures on it's website.  They should ask Octochick to help them out!!

Just my opinion....

I will step off my soapbox now...


----------



## gwen10

It is so funny that you are discussing taupe Oberon covers, because I was just looking at that color and wondering if I would like it!  I currently have the Celtic Knots in black on order but am second guessing myself with the ROH in saddle.  I am fairly conservative, so my head is telling me to stay w/the Celtic Knots but my heart (or the devil on my shoulder?) is saying change to ROH in saddle.  I can't wait until somebody here receives their ROH in saddle so I can see RL pictures.   I may end up with both.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> It's really a grey grey, fading from the black up at the top.
> 
> Yes...that's what I was trying to say...modern with traditional; Asian with Asian, etc. The starry night skin, which was painted by Van Gogh, seems to be perfect with the ROH cover (which is why I said European in the earlier post). Likewise, the Orient skin is perfect for the River Garden. I am just trying to wrap my head around Orient with ROH. I am sure it will be fine but there is something about obsessing about this that is fun...LOL
> 
> Meanwhile, ROH and Creekbed Maple? There's a challenge. Looking at my starry night, that would work because it has green in it. In fact, if I put starry night on my K2, that would solve MY dilemma. Trouble is, I like the Orient better.
> 
> BTW, a big thank you to all of you who like to discuss this endlessly with me. If I breathed a word of this to my husband, daughter, mother, or anyone else in my immediate circle of friends, they'd probably bonk me on the head with my Kindle. LOL.
> 
> L


I understand completely. I get a headache sometimes just trying to match skins with covers. If I told my friends and family that we name our Kindles and dress them up in nice accessories, I'd be committed!


----------



## Leslie

Kay, I agree with you completely. I was a beta tester for the K1 cover and I went to their website and poked around and say, "Okay, nice." They didn't have Kindle covers posted then but I looked at the journals and so on. Then when my Hokusai wave cover arrived, my socks were knocked off. They could do much, much more with showcasing their products. I realize they are a small company and blah, blah, blah but they are in business to sell these covers and other objects and they could do much more to put them front and center.

The selecting a different color and having the item change color is key. That should be first on their to do list. I am debating on a portfolio (yes, I am back to that) in Gingko red and I would LOVE to be able to see what it looks like.

L


----------



## gwen10

KindleKay said:


> You know, I am a bit annoyed with oberondesign.com and I say that with my beautiful Tree of Life in saddle cover in hand!
> 
> I want another cover. Badly. Problem is that their website has TERRIBLE pictures that do not show the true color of their cover...also, there are color choices for each cover yet, when you click on the dot to choose a color, there is no picture of the cover in that color! I think that we, here on Kindleboards.com take better pictures of our Kindle cover than Oberon does! And mostly, our pics are taken with camera phones that turn out slightly blurry!!!
> 
> This is extremely important as people need to know exactly what they are getting as the prices are on the high side (for a genuine leather, hand made product! I am not knocking their prices.) and they have no return policy unless it is defective. Their pictures need to reflect the beauty of their product!
> 
> Example: when I saw Roof of Heaven was available in purple, I wasn't remotely interested as the purple looked blue. Then, on this thread, someone posted their RoH cover in purple and it is freaking gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I wish Oberon would dedicate itself to post better pictures on it's website. _*They should ask Octochick to help them out!!*_
> 
> Just my opinion....
> 
> I will step off my soapbox now...


My thoughts exactly! Octochick, if you are out there, you should contact them! They would reap the benefits $$$ if you photographed their covers accurately!


----------



## DD

KindleKay said:


> You know, I am a bit annoyed with oberondesign.com and I say that with my beautiful Tree of Life in saddle cover in hand!
> 
> I want another cover. Badly. Problem is that their website has TERRIBLE pictures that do not show the true color of their cover...also, there are color choices for each cover yet, when you click on the dot to choose a color, there is no picture of the cover in that color! I think that we, here on Kindleboards.com take better pictures of our Kindle cover than Oberon does! And mostly, our pics are taken with camera phones that turn out slightly blurry!!!
> 
> This is extremely important as people need to know exactly what they are getting as the prices are on the high side (for a genuine leather, hand made product! I am not knocking their prices.) and they have no return policy unless it is defective. Their pictures need to reflect the beauty of their product!
> 
> Example: when I saw Roof of Heaven was available in purple, I wasn't remotely interested as the purple looked blue. Then, on this thread, someone posted their RoH cover in purple and it is freaking gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I wish Oberon would dedicate itself to post better pictures on it's website. They should ask Octochick to help them out!!
> 
> Just my opinion....
> 
> I will step off my soapbox now...


I agree. Now that I have my purple ROH, it looks nothing like the, what I call, 'royal navy' color pictured on the Oberon site.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

We should start a thread that is for pictures only of our Oberon covers so people can make an informed choice!!!  I will be happy to start it with my Tree of Life in saddle.  I'll go take some more pics right now....


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> For the people who have the purple ROH cover, I need your opinion on how it would go with this skin?
> 
> I really love this skin and now I am going to have two covers, so I am wondering about switching them. I don't want to change the skin all the time (I can't do that, anyway) so I am wondering how the ROH will go with it? I know it will coordinate perfectly with the red River Garden, the other cover I am expecting. Thoughts?
> 
> L


Maybe the solution is for you to fine some artwork that goes with both covers and have Tego make a custom one. Or, I think I read somewhere that DecalGirl is going to offer the custom service soon


----------



## gwen10

KindleKay said:


> We should start a thread that is for pictures only of our Oberon covers so people can make an informed choice!!! I will be happy to start it with my Tree of Life in saddle. I'll go take some more pics right now....


I agree - great idea! I belong to a few other forums (purses, anyone ) and there are lots of pics only threads there.
Let's start pics only threads for the most popular covers - Oberon, M-edge, and then a 'misc' thread for the other covers.
They can be sticky at the top of the accessories thread.

PS I should add that I haven't really been spending time on any other forums since finding KindleBoards and receiving my K2.


----------



## bayou

I received my purple ROH today!!  Oh. My.  Breathtaking! It is absolutely gorgeous and I don't even pay attention to the little man on the back. I love you little man!

It's a great size with not alot of extra unnecessary room around my Kindle.

At first I thought that it didn't matter what kind of skin I had on it. I was using Metamorphosis for the green M-edge I sent back, but it was bugging me. 

Now that I own a cover that I adore, I am ripping Metamorphosis to shreds and putting a matching skin on it right now. NOW.  

This summer I'm going to get River Garden for sure.

I'm going to put a link to Oberon Design on facebook. They are remarkable people who make a remarkable product.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Breathtaking aren't they! Enjoy Bayou!


----------



## Leslie

> I received my purple ROH today!! Oh. My. Breathtaking! It is absolutely gorgeous and I don't even pay attention to the little man on the back. I love you little man!


I love that little man too, and I haven't even seen him in person. I call him Ennis 


> Now that I own a cover that I adore, I am ripping Metamorphosis to shreds and putting a matching skin on it right now. NOW.


And which skin is this? Let me know. This is my dilemma.

L


----------



## Lilly

I'm now ready to buy my Oberon cover and I'm having a hard time deciding between the red Sun or the red River Garden.  I can't afford both, so I have to choose.  I had the red Sun on order for my K1 and heard that Amazon was making an announcement on Feb 9th and canceled just in time.  Which was a good thing because I sold my KK after the announcement and ordered a K2.  Then I had a red River Garden on pre-order for my K2 and then I received my K2 with the Amazon cover and canceled the Oberon order again.  I was pretty satisfy with the amazon cover and since Oberon was not doing the hinges, I was not press to get an Oberon cover plus I did not want to spend more money.  Now I talked myself into the corners and put money aside for my Oberon cover, I can't seem to decide on the red Sun or RG.  So, anyone who has either one, tell me how you like it.


----------



## Leslie

Well, personally, I went with the River Garden over the Sun. I liked both of them but I thought that having that Sun guy staring at me all the time might get a little creepy. Which is probably the reason I am obsessed with Roof of Heaven, since it has the sun but not so big and staring.

Of course, the only Oberons I have seen in person are the Hokusai wave and Tree of Life, so if you want, you can just ignore all my comments as being a lot of hot air.  

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> The selecting a different color and having the item change color is key. That should be first on their to do list. I am debating on a portfolio (yes, I am back to that) in Gingko red and I would LOVE to be able to see what it looks like.
> 
> L


Hey I'm there with you, I want to order a portfolio journal of that Gingko in purple. I really, really, really like the greenman pattern to. I really want it in the Kindle cover. I want that one in purple too. I'd be willing to pay big bucks for it, but I called and they wouldn't do it. I love that greenman design. I'm so close to getting it in a journal and sliding my amazon cover into it. It wouldn't be able to fold back but I would have that design. I just wish they'd do it in that design and in purple, I'd pay for a custom charge. It will be my luck that I'd order one of the other designs, then they would come out with that one. I'd take it in another color, but really want that purple.

Did it come thru that I want it in purple?


----------



## bayou

Leslie said:


> I love that little man too, and I haven't even seen him in person. I call him Ennis
> And which skin is this? Let me know. This is my dilemma.
> 
> L


I'm putting Lullaby on it now. The purple that is at the top of the front skin is *exactly* the same color purple as ROH.









I like that the entire front of the skin isn't too dark either. I'll have to take a pic and post.


----------



## Lilly

Leslie said:


> Well, personally, I went with the River Garden over the Sun. I liked both of them but I thought that having that Sun guy staring at me all the time might get a little creepy. Which is probably the reason I am obsessed with Roof of Heaven, since it has the sun but not so big and staring.
> 
> Of course, the only Oberons I have seen in person are the Hokusai wave and Tree of Life, so if you want, you can just ignore all my comments as being a lot of hot air.
> 
> L


I really like ROH too and would grab it in hot minute if it came in red. But knowing me, it would probably turn into 1 extra cover to agonize about! I am leaning toward the RG even though I was 1 of the people who originally requested that Oberon make the Sun available for the Kindle. Maybe one day I can have both. I'm almost certain when I order it will probably be the RG.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK friends, the thread is up in the Accessories heading for you to post pics of your Oberons to assist others in deciding!!!  Please head over there to help others out...


----------



## Supercrone

For the person who's trying to choose between red Sun and red River Garden, the only solution is to get both. I got RG as a journal before I knew K2 was on the horizon, since I already had the red Sky Dragon for my K1 and I simply couldn't go on living without RG. Of course, that freed me up to get the red Sun for my K2, so it's all good.

I don't know if anyone cares or not, but I noticed something when the first pics of the K2 RG were posted, and I compared them with my RG 6 X 9 journal. I think Oberon has decided to just use their 6 X 9 journal templates for the K2 covers and trimmed the edges instead of resizing the designs to fit the slightly different K2 cover dimensions. I noticed that the K2 RG didn't look exactly like my journal, and indeed, some of the design on the edges is missing. Just now I looked at the Oberon K2 pages, and they've redone the photos so that they show the actual K2 covers, and they also now show the open covers for the wrap-around designs (so you see the whole design). Since I ordered Sun, I looked at that, and they've done the same thing--trimmed the edges a bit. If you compare the photos of the 6 X 9 journal with the same design for K2 you'll see what I mean. The Sun is no longer centered as much as on the journal, and the upper rays are truncated a bit. Not QUITE as stunning, but still gorgeous.


----------



## foogrrl

bayou said:


> I'm putting Lullaby on it now. The purple that is at the top of the front skin is *exactly* the same color purple as ROH.


Oh, this makes me so happy to hear! I have this skin. Well, I mostly have this skin - mine has a manufacturing defect, so they're sending me a new one. I was worried that it wouldn't quite go with the purple ROH I have on order.

I think I shall go do a happy dance now.


----------



## akpak

Leslie, if I was going to get a DecalGirl skin that would look good with both RoH purple and River Garden red, I'd do Quest... Also I think RoH in the saddle is underrated. That would also look lovely with the Orient skin.


----------



## bayou

I feel crazy. I keep looking at ROH, picking it up, holding it, opening it, admiring the skin, closing it, admiring the cover, running my fingers over the cover, and rearranging the charm.

Everyone kept saying 'wait until you actually get one' and they were right.  Online pictures don't even come close to how beautiful these covers are.

River Garden will have to wait if I EVER get tired of the combo I have. It's so pretty!


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> The taupe doesn't seem to be terribly popular right now...probably because the only design they had was the raven and that didn't seem to catch too much attention in that combo. But I wonder about the Hokusai wave in taupe? That could be interesting. Of course, I think Hokusai wave in navy is perfect, because it evokes the sea. I see the ocean every single day and although it is many, many colors, it is never taupe. LOL.
> 
> L


I agree I've never seen the Ocean anywhere near the color Taupe but I've seen beaches about that color, so that's how I interpreted that. Someone had a picture of the Raven cover in taupe and it looked completely different than the taupe on their website. I have a leather bomber jacket about the color and it hasn't been too bad. I've worn it for 3 winters now (not as my everyday jacket though) and it's not too bad. I'm just worried that it would be too easy to get dirty. I just could buy a lot of leather cleaner but I think I saw somewhere (probably their website) not to use it.
If they'd just come out with the greenman design in purple, I'd shut-up and not say another word (at least until something else came up).


----------



## Leslie

akjak said:


> Leslie, if I was going to get a DecalGirl skin that would look good with both RoH purple and River Garden red, I'd do Quest... Also I think RoH in the saddle is underrated. That would also look lovely with the Orient skin.


Well there's an interesting idea. My son has the Quest skin. I like it but I am not crazy about it, but maybe with the cover I'd feel differently. Hmmm....

I think I saw a picture of the saddle ROH and it was very pretty. Trouble is, I'm not much of a brown person.

L


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Hey I'm there with you, I want to order a portfolio journal of that Gingko in purple. I really, really, really like the greenman pattern to. I really want it in the Kindle cover. I want that one in purple too. I'd be willing to pay big bucks for it, but I called and they wouldn't do it. I love that greenman design. I'm so close to getting it in a journal and sliding my amazon cover into it. It wouldn't be able to fold back but I would have that design. I just wish they'd do it in that design and in purple, I'd pay for a custom charge. It will be my luck that I'd order one of the other designs, then they would come out with that one. I'd take it in another color, but really want that purple.
> 
> Did it come thru that I want it in purple?


When you say greenman, do you mean the Gingko pattern? I really love that one too. I think I'd like it in any color...purple, blue, red...But I am fully aware that Kevin wants it in purple.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> When you say greenman, do you mean the Gingko pattern? I really love that one too. I think I'd like it in any color...purple, blue, red...But I am fully aware that Kevin wants it in purple.


no, they have a design called greenman on one of their journals. It's a really cool design, it happens to be in green in the picture. They said it was one of their older designs. I think it would make a great cover. But like I said, I'd want it in purple. But if they came out with it in the Kindle cover, I'd take it in any color they would put out.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> I agree I've never seen the Ocean anywhere near the color Taupe but I've seen beaches about that color, so that's how I interpreted that. Someone had a picture of the Raven cover in taupe and it looked completely different than the taupe on their website. I have a leather bomber jacket about the color and it hasn't been too bad. I've worn it for 3 winters now (not as my everyday jacket though) and it's not too bad. I'm just worried that it would be too easy to get dirty. I just I could buy a lot of leather cleaner but I think I saw somewhere (probably their website) not to use it.
> If they'd just come out with the greenman design in purple, I'd shut-up and not say another word (at least until something else came up).


The beach, of course! Duh...LOL.

I saw the Raven taupe picture too and it was completely different than the way it looks on the website -- the color was much nicer. Maybe you should order it, Kevin, and call it research since no one else has that combo.

Of course, if you really want purple your choices (right now) are fairy, butterfly and ROH. I think you should order ROH and then we can be twins.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> no, they have a design called greenman on one of their journals. It's a really cool design, it happens to be in green in the picture. They said it was one of their older designs. I think it would make a great cover. But like I said, I'd want it in purple. But if they came out with it in the Kindle cover, I'd take it in any color they would put out.


Ah, okay. Here it is, in case anyone is curious.










For me, this has the same problem as the Sun cover. I'm not sure I'd want that guy staring at me all the time.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Of course, if you really want purple your choices (right now) are fairy, butterfly and ROH. I think you should order ROH and then we can be twins.


The fairy, butterfly and ROH are just a little too feminine for me. If they don't come out with anything else (and it doesn't sound like they are going to), I think I'll probably do the World Tree in taupe.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Ah, okay. Here it is, in case anyone is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this has the same problem as the Sun cover. I'm not sure I'd want that guy staring at me all the time.


I think I'm going to order this in purple as a journal. It also has the button that is the face of the greenman. Looks like this is going to be the only way I can have it this way. I don't use a journal very much, but maybe I'd start using one more if I get this one.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> The fairy, butterfly and ROH are just a little too feminine for me. If they don't come out with anything else (and it doesn't sound like they are going to), I think I'll probably do the World Tree in taupe.


The fairy and butterfly are definitely feminine, but I don't think the ROH is. I'm not a girly girl type person and that's my assessment. LOL.

But that brings us back to the Hokusai wave in taupe....

(I cannot believe I can talk about these covers endlessly. LOL. I really need to get a life!)


----------



## patrisha w.

Leslie said:


> Ah, okay. Here it is, in case anyone is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this has the same problem as the Sun cover. I'm not sure I'd want that guy staring at me all the time.


This last comment made me laugh aloud. I do pastel paintings and I have a series called Eye of... I had my own version of the Green Man and one called Eye of a Fish professionally framed. The Green Man is up and looks lovely but the Eye of a Fish...every time I put it up, it LOOKS at me! And I have to take it down... It is weird because the other one I had framed, Eye of a Frog doesn't have that effect...

Patricia


----------



## cheshirenc

kevin63 said:


> Did it come thru that I want it in purple?


I wanted purple too, didn't really want the fairy or butterfly so went with the ROH. I would love to be able to get river garden in purple. I also requested the ginko to me made in a kindle cover, fern, not purple.


----------



## gwen10

I keep coming back to this image and drooling! If this really what the saddle color looks like, I must have ROH in saddle! You've probably read that I have already ordered the black Celtic Knots but now am afraid it is going to be too boring/subtle for me. Any advice? Does anybody have the Celtic Knots cover in any color? 
Help!!!!!!!










Heres an Oberon pic:








Those of you who have seen it IRL, which is closer to true color?

I absolutely _adore_ the little man on the back of the ROH cover!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have the Tree of Life in Saddle and it is most similar to the top picture of Creekbed Maple.....It is way gorgeous!!!

I love, love, love it...but I need variety and color sometimes: that is why I am agonizing over Dragonfly Pond in fern or Roof of Heaven in Purple.  I have a Lily skin that I adore.  I started another thread for pictures and I hope that lots of people will post over there to help me decide.  (Yes, I am fully aware that more pics may mean that I have to decide between other styles/colors!)


----------



## kevin63

gwen10 said:


> I keep coming back to this image and drooling! If this really what the saddle color looks like, I must have ROH in saddle! You've probably read that I have already ordered the black Celtic Knots but now am afraid it is going to be too boring/subtle for me. Any advice? Does anybody have the Celtic Knots cover in any color?
> Help!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres an Oberon pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who have seen it IRL, which is closer to true color?
> 
> I absolutely _adore_ the little man on the back of the ROH cover!


I have the black Celtic knots in a business card case. I don't find it boring at all. It's really a nice piece. It's a true example of the Celtic image. I don't think you'd be disappointed at all.

EDIT NOTE: and the other thing is----- it would go with ANY skin-----what more could you want? You'll never have the problem of a skin clashing with the color of the skin.


----------



## kari

gwen10 said:


> I keep coming back to this image and drooling! If this really what the saddle color looks like, I must have ROH in saddle! You've probably read that I have already ordered the black Celtic Knots but now am afraid it is going to be too boring/subtle for me. Any advice? Does anybody have the Celtic Knots cover in any color?
> Help!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres an Oberon pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who have seen it IRL, which is closer to true color?
> 
> I absolutely _adore_ the little man on the back of the ROH cover!


Gwen, Saddle is a warm, yummy brown color -- darker than the Saddle shown on their website. I would say the Creekbed Maple journal shown is much closer to the color. I have a Saddle journal -- if I can get an accurate picture of it, I'll post it for you.


----------



## gwen10

^^Thanks!


----------



## PJ

Right now I am stuck between ROH in purple or Forest in Fern (the green still seems too teal to me - but that may just be my monitor).  Oh and then there is the River Garden in red.  I'm just spinning   I can't decide.  What will I do?


----------



## gwen10

kevin63 said:


> I have the black Celtic knots in a business card case. I don't find it boring at all. It's really a nice piece. It's a true example of the Celtic image. I don't think you'd be disappointed at all.
> 
> EDIT NOTE: and the other thing is----- it would go with ANY skin-----what more could you want? You'll never have the problem of a skin clashing with the color of the skin.


I hope I didn't offend you with the 'boring' comment - poor choice of words. I have decided that I am going to stick w/this case, and then if I really love the Oberon covers I will probably order the ROH in saddle (and sun in red, and... so it goes!)


----------



## VictoriaP

KindleKay said:


> I have the Tree of Life in Saddle and it is most similar to the top picture of Creekbed Maple.....It is way gorgeous!!!
> 
> I love, love, love it...but I need variety and color sometimes: that is why I am agonizing over Dragonfly Pond in fern or Roof of Heaven in Purple. I have a Lily skin that I adore. I started another thread for pictures and I hope that lots of people will post over there to help me decide. (Yes, I am fully aware that more pics may mean that I have to decide between other styles/colors!)


I tend to think if you're looking for variety & color, Roof of Heaven is the better choice--and this is coming from someone who has the fern Pond on its way! I picked it in part because it **was** significantly toned down from the full wrap covers, and the fern because it was a mellower color than the bold reds & purples.

Even though I'm normally a red girl when it comes to accessories! LOL

My next one will be Creekside Maple in Saddle--now that I've seen that one, I can't help but want it!


----------



## DD

gwen10 said:


> I keep coming back to this image and drooling! If this really what the saddle color looks like, I must have ROH in saddle! You've probably read that I have already ordered the black Celtic Knots but now am afraid it is going to be too boring/subtle for me. Any advice? Does anybody have the Celtic Knots cover in any color?
> Help!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres an Oberon pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who have seen it IRL, which is closer to true color?
> 
> I absolutely _adore_ the little man on the back of the ROH cover!


Oh, that Creekbed looks wonderful in Saddle. I was considering it in green but I do like the way the Saddle looks in this picture. I did love my Saddle M-edge for K1. Does anyone know if the Creekbed in Saddle is anywhere close to the M-edge saddle in color?


----------



## kevin63

gwen10 said:


> I hope I didn't offend you with the 'boring' comment - poor choice of words. I have decided that I am going to stick w/this case, and then if I really love the Oberon covers I will probably order the ROH in saddle (and sun in red, and... so it goes!)


No, No not at all, I just wanted to let you know that the black celtic knots is very nice. I just didn't want you to think it was boring, it really is a nice piece of work.


----------



## happyblob

I too keep coming back. Probably the most elegant cover of all.


----------



## ak rain

the ROH has both a sun and moon. My kids names roughly translate to Sun Rise and Moon Flower. If I journaled I'd get that one. tree of life and butterfly are more suggestive to relax and read so I have and enjoy those.
Sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586

I agree that I would not want a face staring at me from my cover! LOL


----------



## Supercrone

pomlover2586 said:


> I agree that I would not want a face staring at me from my cover! LOL


I guess I'm odd. It never bothered me, and now that you've all made me think of it, I kind of like it.  It's like when my cats stare at me. It makes me feel like I'm interesting or something.


----------



## kevin63

pomlover2586 said:


> I agree that I would not want a face staring at me from my cover! LOL


Come on, that's a great design!


----------



## kevin63

Supercrone said:


> I guess I'm odd. It never bothered me, and now that you've all made me think of it, I kind of like it.  It's like when my cats stare at me. It makes me feel like I'm interesting or something.


THANK-YOU!


----------



## MonaSW

I like it too but am happy with my Avenue of Trees.


----------



## kevin63

You all could help me out here and request the greenman design in purple. Please.

EDIT NOTE: On second thought, that's probably not the best thing to do. I'd hate for them to get all the requests for that and decide to offer it, and then I'd be the only one actually ordering it. That's not right.


----------



## pomlover2586

I'm seriously contemplated buying the Creek Bed Maple in Saddle......so much so that I canceled my M-Edge Prodigy cover today!  I decided to do this because they both appear to be about the same width once they are on the K2....and for 20 bucks more I can have a beautiful handmade product! That and some of the M-edge pics I've seen the leather/craftsmanship in them does look really cheap.


----------



## kari

pomlover2586 said:


> I agree that I would not want a face staring at me from my cover! LOL


Me either. That's one of the things that turned me off from ROH. I would prefer a faceless sun. LOL


----------



## Jay

My Oberon Sun cover makes me smile.  I don't think of it like it's staring at me. It is a beautiful red cover and I love it.  I just wish I had the sun charm to go with it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jay said:


> My Oberon Sun cover makes me smile. I don't think of it like it's staring at me. It is a beautiful red cover and I love it. I just wish I had the sun charm to go with it.


I would love the Sun cover. Sun makes me happy and feel good so that is what I would think of everytime I looked at it.  It would not freak me out. What charm comes with the Sun? I almost ordered it but went with River Garden, may get it later.


----------



## kevin63

Jay said:


> My Oberon Sun cover makes me smile. I don't think of it like it's staring at me. It is a beautiful red cover and I love it. I just wish I had the sun charm to go with it.


Jay, like I told DD, I have a Sun charm, she had already found someone and ended up trading with someone that had one so I still have it. I can send it to you if you still need one. Just let me know.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine's Out for Delivery! Yipee!

So, should I go into town and hunt down my UPS man, or be patient. He won't be in my area until late afternoon.


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine's Out for Delivery! Yipee!
> 
> So, should I go into town and hunt down my UPS man, or be patient. He won't be in my area until late afternoon.


I'm surprised your not already out in the car tracking him down.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have his phone number...I could call him.

Seriously... 

I usually only do that on the super important packages that I can't live without (like my replacement cell phone last week). As much as I'd like my cover, it's not quite up there with life-impacting yet.


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, my package is still showing as sitting in San Pablo. I had a crummy day yesterday and I didn't sleep well last night so this non-moving package is not striking me as very funny anymore.    I could use a nice new cover to cheer me up.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, my package is still showing as sitting in San Pablo. I had a crummy day yesterday and I didn't sleep well last night so this non-moving package is not striking me as very funny anymore.   I could use a nice new cover to cheer me up.
> 
> L


That has to be frustrating. I don't put a lot into those tracking systems. They are not always accurate. Hope you get it to cheer you up today.

I have the platform M-edge jacket and I went back to my Amazon cover this weekend. I like the M-edge but I must say I do like the way the Amazon cover folds back and feels. I'm interested in finding out how your new cover fits compared to the Amazon cover. Both you and Luv I know will be able to make a good comparison between the two. M-edge has the Prodigy jacket, and I'm interested in that also. I haven't heard anyone making a comparison between the prodigy and the amazon cover. There is something to be said for the hinge system.

Thinking good thoughts for your cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, my package is still showing as sitting in San Pablo. I had a crummy day yesterday and I didn't sleep well last night so this non-moving package is not striking me as very funny anymore.   I could use a nice new cover to cheer me up.
> 
> L


Leslie, I'm sorry. I really hope it just didn't get scanned when it left and it's on a REALLY slow truck to Maine. I hope, hope, hope you still get it on Wednesday.

(((hugs))) hope you feel better


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Kevin, thanks, Luv. You two do make me feel better already!

Kevin, I will definitely give you my opinions on the Amazon cover vs. the Oberon. I do like the hinges on the Amazon cover and the way it folds back. It feels good to hold. I am just tired of the basic black. I got used to having a pretty cover to look at with my Hokusai wave and I miss it.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Kevin, thanks, Luv. You two do make me feel better already!
> 
> Kevin, I will definitely give you my opinions on the Amazon cover vs. the Oberon. I do like the hinges on the Amazon cover and the way it folds back. It feels good to hold. I am just tired of the basic black. I got used to having a pretty cover to look at with my Hokusai wave and I miss it.
> 
> L


I agree, if Amazon would just come out with some colors and maybe put a little more padding under the leather, I think they'd have a winner. I do like the padding under the felt on the inside of the Amazon cover.


----------



## pjinia

I ordered my TOL in Saddle on 2/26....arrived this morning via USPS.  I may have to order that ROH in purple now!   These are sooooo nice I want to order some of the other designs but how many covers does one K2 really need?    Maybe I'll have to take up journaling so I have an excuse to order more designs!


----------



## MaureenH

Leslie, I was looking at choices for a skin that went with both ROH and Red River Garden as you requested, especially since I have a red river garden on order.

I can't say Quest looks too exciting to me. I think you're orient choice probably goes best with both, but then starry night is stunning with roof of heaven and Zen revisited is very nice with Red River Garden but not so good with ROH. Don't forget too, decal girl may come out with the Dragonfan skin in a couple weeks, which would be great with RRG. 

So how do I upload an image here. Do I have to have it on another site and put in a link?


----------



## TM

Leslie... I have had stuff arrive from UPS when the traking shows the packages never leaving a different stop - so maybe the tracking is just off.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for your comments, Maureen! For now, I am just trying to be patient. I anticipate both covers arriving on Wednesday so I'll be able to look at them both all afternoon...LOL...and compare with my Orient skin.

To upload an image, the best thing to do is create an account at a free hosting service. I like Photobucket: www.photobucket.com. From there, you can upload pictures from your computer or other websites. Under the picture will be four lines of code. Choose the last one for forums like this. Highlight, copy, and then past it here in your post.

L


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, my package is still showing as sitting in San Pablo. I had a crummy day yesterday and I didn't sleep well last night so this non-moving package is not striking me as very funny anymore.   I could use a nice new cover to cheer me up.
> 
> L


You know, (checks the Weather Channel), there *is* a headwind today for eastbound travelers......... (runs and hides behind couch before Leslie can throw a shoe at him...)


----------



## intinst

MaureenH said:


> So how do I upload an image here. Do I have to have it on another site and put in a link?


Here is a link to a thread describing the procedure.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


----------



## Leslie

TM said:


> Leslie... I have had stuff arrive from UPS when the traking shows the packages never leaving a different stop - so maybe the tracking is just off.


I think that is the case -- a scan got missed or whatever. Still, it is frustrating. And it is after 11 am, so I am not expecting it today.

I did order some books (yes, gasp! Paper books!) from Amazon that are due to be delivered tomorrow. Maybe I'll be lucky and the UPS guy will have 2 packages for me. Never give up hope, that's my motto!

L


----------



## Leslie

wilsondm2 said:


> You know, (checks the Weather Channel), there *is* a headwind today for eastbound travelers......... (runs and hides behind couch before Leslie can throw a shoe at him...)


You made me that nice screensaver. I am not going to throw any shoes at you, don't worry!

L


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, my package is still showing as sitting in San Pablo. I had a crummy day yesterday and I didn't sleep well last night so this non-moving package is not striking me as very funny anymore.   I could use a nice new cover to cheer me up.
> 
> L


Aw, Leslie, I'm sorry, I know the feeling! Still no email even here and my week has started off pretty crappy and sleepless as well. 

One thing to note about UPS "ground" aside from any scanning issues--it isn't always ground-based! More than once, my package has taken a cross country flight in the last day or so of its scheduled trip, so it's very possible your cover is still on time.


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Aw, Leslie, I'm sorry, I know the feeling! Still no email even here and my week has started off pretty crappy and sleepless as well.


We can commiserate together. And, to have things go from bad to worse, I just had a client bounce a check on me! Sigh....



> One thing to note about UPS "ground" aside from any scanning issues--it isn't always ground-based! More than once, my package has taken a cross country flight in the last day or so of its scheduled trip, so it's very possible your cover is still on time.


I just think of my poor cover, sitting there alone, in a great big warehouse, shivering and lonely, wanting to be wrapped around a Kindle....


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> We can commiserate together. And, to have things go from bad to worse, I just had a client bounce a check on me! Sigh....
> 
> I just think of my poor cover, sitting there alone, in a great big warehouse, shivering and lonely, wanting to be wrapped around a Kindle....


Oh, ugh! Well, your lonely cover should at least have a charm in there to keep it some company! 

And there's nothing like misery some days. Why does all the bad stuff have to happen in a row? I have my hands full enough already, all I want is a little pick me up. Even shopping didn't cut it over the weekend--and neither is reading. I'm out of ideas.

I just keep reminding myself it's the tail end of winter here and this is just the way it goes.


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> We can commiserate together. And, to have things go from bad to worse, I just had a client bounce a check on me! Sigh....
> 
> I just think of my poor cover, sitting there alone, in a great big warehouse, shivering and lonely, wanting to be wrapped around a Kindle....


And it isn't even Friday the 13th anymore. We'll all cross our fingers and toes to bring you some good luck.


----------



## crisandria

Just got my cover fern forest.  I love it.  I was so unsure how I'd like the fern color, but it's so nice. I got a little wolf head charm with it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Aren't they beautiful! Enjoy Crisandria.


----------



## Supercrone

Leslie said:


> I just think of my poor cover, sitting there alone, in a great big warehouse, shivering and lonely, wanting to be wrapped around a Kindle....


I think your cover is probably snuggled on some big truck, with mine, and won't show up till it's taken off the truck and scanned at some Eastern transfer point, like West Virginia. Mine was shipped on 3/11 and has the same San Pablo location, but with a departure scan on 3/12. I think our covers are commiserating and trading stories, probably wondering what their new people will be like. They'll get here (VA) and to you on Wednesday, I'm sure. UPS likes to keep up the suspense.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got mine. Oh wow! It's breathtaking, stunning, beautiful.. Purple ROH...It came with a sun charm.

Just what I needed to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got mine. Oh wow! It's breathtaking, stunning, beautiful.. Purple ROH...It came with a sun charm.
> 
> Just what I needed to put a smile on my face.


Good for you. I think that is one the most beautiful covers of all. Happy dances all around.


----------



## kari

Supercrone said:


> I think your cover is probably snuggled on some big truck, with mine, and won't show up till it's taken off the truck and scanned at some Eastern transfer point, like West Virginia. Mine was shipped on 3/11 and has the same San Pablo location, but with a departure scan on 3/12. I think our covers are commiserating and trading stories, probably wondering what their new people will be like. They'll get here (VA) and to you on Wednesday, I'm sure. UPS likes to keep up the suspense.


I think mine is in that little traveling party as well, so no worries Leslie -- yours isn't alone!!


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got mine. Oh wow! It's breathtaking, stunning, beautiful.. Purple ROH...It came with a sun charm.
> 
> Just what I needed to put a smile on my face.


Congrats!







That is a gorgeous cover!

Now if only Leslie could get hers too....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got mine. Oh wow! It's breathtaking, stunning, beautiful.. Purple ROH...It came with a sun charm.
> 
> Just what I needed to put a smile on my face.


Congrats Luv and perfect timing. Just when you needed it most!  Enjoy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

http://www.beadsandcharms.com/CELESTIAL-CRESCENT-MOON-STARS-AND-SUN-PEWTER-CHARM-1.aspx

DD, I hope you don't mind that I took the liberty of posting this link in this thread also. There may be others that are looking for different charms than what they received with their Obeorn's. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> I think mine is in that little traveling party as well, so no worries Leslie -- yours isn't alone!!


Well that's good to know. I hope we are all celebrating on Wednesday!

L


----------



## Elena

OK, after obsessively reading Kindle Boards and seeing all the beautiful images of your Oberon covers everyday, I've been lusting over almost every Oberon cover available. I tried to talk myself out of spending so much money on a cover, but you guys didn't make it any easier on me! I've gone from almost buying Tree of Life, to World Tree, to Hokusai Wave, to Avenue of Trees, to Butterfly to Roof of Heaven!!.... Well, I have finally caved.... I am justifying this as an early Birthday gift to myself. Here is the order I placed this morning, tell me what you think.  Cheers!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Elena said:


> OK, after obsessively reading Kindle Boards and seeing all the beautiful images of your Oberon covers everyday, I've been lusting over almost every Oberon cover available. I tried to talk myself out of spending so much money on a cover, but you guys didn't make it any easier on me! I've gone from almost buying Tree of Life, to World Tree, to Hokusai Wave, to Avenue of Trees, to Butterfly to Roof of Heaven!!.... Well, I have finally caved.... I am justifying this as an early Birthday gift to myself. Here is the order I placed this morning, tell me what you think.  Cheers!


Welcome Elena and we are so PROUD! We have done a good job of enabling yet another person.  Please drop by Into/Welcome Board and make an intro. Love your cover and skin and let me assure you there will be no regrets.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Welcome Elena! What a beautiful combination! It's not easy to choose is it? They've given us all these wonderful designs it makes it so hard.

Stop in the Introductions & Welcomes Board so we can get to know you better.


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> Well that's good to know. I hope we are all celebrating on Wednesday!
> 
> L


I hope so too!!! 

Elena, I love the combination you've chosen. I've never seen that skin before -- really pretty!!


----------



## MaureenH

Red River Garden & Zen Revisited









Roof of Heaven & Starry Night









Red River Garden & Dragonfan (not available yet for K2)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful Maureen!   Is DragonFly Fan going to be available from Decal Girl?


----------



## MaureenH

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Beautiful Maureen!  Is DragonFly Fan going to be available from Decal Girl?


I've emailed them and they said they'd take a look at making Dragonfly Fan available for K2. No promised, but they're reviewing.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Beautiful Maureen!  Is DragonFly Fan going to be available from Decal Girl?


I hope so! This is the email I got from them:

Dear Heather, Thank you for contacting us. You are absolutely right, that design would be beautiful on the Kindles. Unfortunately this that desin in only on those smaller devices, we probably no longer have the artwork in a large enough format to do on the Kindles. I will check with the art department to see if that is something that they can do, if it is that design should be up within 2 weeks. If you do not see it up on the site in 2 weeks that it is not something we can do. I will add that design idea to our suggested art list and maybe that is something that we can create sometime in the future.


----------



## egh34

That purple ROH and Starry night keep calling me! They are stunning!! I will let you know when I finally cave!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I would love the Sun cover. Sun makes me happy and feel good so that is what I would think of everytime I looked at it.  It would not freak me out. What charm comes with the Sun? I almost ordered it but went with River Garden, may get it later.


The cat charm came with my sun cover, which I love.


----------



## Jay

kevin63 said:


> Jay, like I told DD, I have a Sun charm, she had already found someone and ended up trading with someone that had one so I still have it. I can send it to you if you still need one. Just let me know.


Kevin I sent you a pm.


----------



## kevin63

Jay said:


> Kevin I sent you a pm.


Got it sent you one back to your email.


----------



## Jay

Thank you Kevin!!!  I will be looking for the sun to come my way, cause it has been raining for two days!


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, I never did get an email, but late this afternoon, my Oberon Dragonfly Pond in Fern arrived!  Ordered on the 26th, it did come via Priority Mail (my choice of shipping) and apparently shipped on the 13th (Friday).  It's astoundingly gorgeous!  Folds nearly perfectly back after just a bit of pinching at the spine, the feel of the leather is butter soft, and it fits perfectly into the size zip Borsa Bella regular cover.

I'll try for pics tomorrow--They did send the dragonfly charm along with it, and as requested, they left off the wool entirely, leaving just the smooth leather in its place. I really doubt it needs more padding, but if it does, it will be easy enough to slip some additional under the front cover pocket. Smells mostly of leather, only a slight dye odor to it.  And the color **is ** best described as pea soup, it does have what I'd consider an olive tone to it.  Definitely does add some heft to the K2 (I've been reading it nekkid today, so it's probably more noticeable), but really it just makes it feel a bit more solid to me.

My new Mighty Bright & adapter also arrived; I'll give them both a workout tonight & report back tomorrow!

(edit--LOL, email arrived about 30 minutes after the box did!)


----------



## DD

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> http://www.beadsandcharms.com/CELESTIAL-CRESCENT-MOON-STARS-AND-SUN-PEWTER-CHARM-1.aspx
> 
> DD, I hope you don't mind that I took the liberty of posting this link in this thread also. There may be others that are looking for different charms than what they received with their Obeorn's.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


Oh, glad you posted it, Linda. I think that charm is just so perfect with ROH - like it was made for it.


----------



## Leslie

Victoria, yours arrived? Now I really feel lonely. I am not even going to repeat what the tracking info says since it hasn't changed   

L


----------



## akpak

It's ok Leslie... Mine hasn't arrived, or even shipped yet!


----------



## Leslie

akjak said:


> It's ok Leslie... Mine hasn't arrived, or even shipped yet!


Maybe I can start writing sexy fanfic about what your cover and my cover are doing together...LOL

L


----------



## BurBunny

Leslie said:


> Maybe I can start writing sexy fanfic about what your cover and my cover are doing together...LOL


Making little Oberon card holders together?


----------



## luvmy4brats

BurBunny said:


> Making little Oberon card holders together?


LOL!

Do you know those little card holders make great covers for the ipod nano? Just stick a bit of velcro on it and you've got yourself an ipod case..a bit too small for the ipod touch, but just barely. And yes, I've done this. I have both the purple Fairy and fern Pond card holders.


----------



## tamlyn2

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL!
> 
> Do you know those little card holders make great covers for the ipod nano? Just stick a bit of velcro on it and you've got yourself an ipod case..a bit too small for the ipod touch, but just barely. And yes, I've done this. I have both the purple Fairy and fern Pond card holders.


oh no, now I have an excuse to buy more stuff from oberon LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

tamlyn2 said:


> oh no, now I have an excuse to buy more stuff from oberon LOL


Do you REALLY need an excuse?


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Victoria, yours arrived? Now I really feel lonely. I am not even going to repeat what the tracking info says since it hasn't changed
> 
> L


Aw sweetie.  When I saw mine, I thought maybe yours had made it too. I had a dual advantage, I guess--priority mail & on the same coast as Oberon.

I'll be floored if yours doesn't at least post a change tonight. They have to put it on a plane at this point, and usually flights are overnight, it HAS to go out tonight or there's no way it would be on time. And UPS is nearly always on time.

Silly as it sounds though, I think this may have convinced me to put the $$ into Amazon Prime. I HATE waiting for stuff, I always end up paying for second day anyway, it just might be worth the extra money now that I'm going to be routing as much as possible through Amazon to get the Chase points. Obviously wouldn't change anything in this case, but it'll probably alleviate some anxiety over the coming year! LOL


----------



## Leslie

6:52 am and my cover is, according to UPS, still sitting in San Pablo, CA. I mean, this is ridiculous. Obviously, it is somewhere and moving, but UPS is not keeping track of it. So much for their high-falutin' tracking system.

Victoria -- I have Amazon Prime and I have decided it is worth every penny. This month (March) is my renewal month. When I bought Kindle #1 last April, I wondered if I'd end up cancelling Prime, since I wouldn't be buying as many books and having as much stuff shipped. Well, after a few months, it was apparent that even if I wasn't buying as many books, I do buy other stuff. Getting the free two day shipping is great and definitely worth it. Plus, I really believe that Prime customers are "tagged" as special in the system. There have been multiple times when I have ordered something for free two day shipping and it shows up overnight (including two Kindles). Prime shipping is also free if you ship to other people. It doesn't just have to be coming to you.

Unfortunately, Oberon doesn't use Amazon prime! LOL.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> 6:52 am and my cover is, according to UPS, still sitting in San Pablo, CA. I mean, this is ridiculous. Obviously, it is somewhere and moving, but UPS is not keeping track of it. So much for their high-falutin' tracking system.
> 
> Victoria -- I have Amazon Prime and I have decided it is worth every penny. This month (March) is my renewal month. When I bought Kindle #1 last April, I wondered if I'd end up cancelling Prime, since I wouldn't be buying as many books and having as much stuff shipped. Well, after a few months, it was apparent that even if I wasn't buying as many books, I do buy other stuff. Getting the free two day shipping is great and definitely worth it. Plus, I really believe that Prime customers are "tagged" as special in the system. There have been multiple times when I have ordered something for free two day shipping and it shows up overnight (including two Kindles). Prime shipping is also free if you ship to other people. It doesn't just have to be coming to you.
> 
> Unfortunately, Oberon doesn't use Amazon prime! LOL.
> 
> L


Call UPS and give them hell. Sometimes I wonder why they offer a tracking service and then not keep up with it. All that does is create unnessary frustration and anxiety, as evidenced by, you constantly checking the website only to find out nothing is happening. I'd rather not have a service like that available if they are not going to do a better job keeping up with it.

Quit checking it, it only makes you frustrated. Just think your going to get it tomorrow and if it comes today, great! If it doesn't come tomorrow, well, I think someone is going to get an ear full. 

Have some more coffee and enjoy your morning. Happy St. Pat's Day.


----------



## gwen10

kevin63 said:


> Call UPS and give them hell.


I was just about to post the same thing. UPS is generally spot on with their tracking and this should be brought to their attention. BTW, if the package takes longer than the posted transit time to arrive you are entitled to a refund of shipping charges. UPS guarantees all transit times. If the package is delivered late, UPS refunds Oberon and Oberon refunds you. Small comfort, I know, but FYI.

Let us know what UPS says.


----------



## Leslie

Well, I am not going to give them hell unless it doesn't arrive tomorrow. But if it's not here then, you can be sure I'll be on the phone with 1-800-MYUPS! Good advice to stop checking. It is just frustrating me.

Happy St. Patrick's day to everyone, too! I was in Mr. Bagel and they had green bagels, but I couldn't bring myself to buy one. Just too weird looking. I'll have to call the green flecks of chive in my cream cheese my St. Patrick's day bagel celebration.

L


----------



## Leslie

Yes, I've been looking at the UPS store site. That was a hint I learned here and it's true, they do update more often (except, sadly, not this time).

L


----------



## kdawna

Does anyone know if the Oberon Creekbed Maple cover has a maple leaf clasp? I swear I saw one on it at the site when I  was looking at all their covers. All the ones that I see on here have a square clasp on it.
Kdawna


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Well, I am not going to give them hell unless it doesn't arrive tomorrow. But if it's not here then, you can be sure I'll be on the phone with 1-800-MYUPS! Good advice to stop checking. It is just frustrating me.
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's day to everyone, too! I was in Mr. Bagel and they had green bagels, but I couldn't bring myself to buy one. Just too weird looking. I'll have to call the green flecks of chive in my cream cheese my St. Patrick's day bagel celebration.
> 
> L


L: Have you checked the tracking thru the UPS package store? They seem to upadate more often. My covers are in NJ and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

kdawna said:


> Does anyone know if the Oberon Creekbed Maple cover has a maple leaf clasp? I swear I saw one on it at the site when I was looking at all their covers. All the ones that I see on here have a square clasp on it.
> Kdawna


The Kindle covers all have the square button, which they have custom made for them. The other covers (journals) have various buttons which seem to be designed to complement the design of the cover.

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Yes, I've been looking at the UPS store site. That was a hint I learned here and it's true, they do update more often (except, sadly, not this time).
> 
> L


Sorry that is where I found out my covers were in NJ.


----------



## kevin63

kdawna said:


> Does anyone know if the Oberon Creekbed Maple cover has a maple leaf clasp? I swear I saw one on it at the site when I was looking at all their covers. All the ones that I see on here have a square clasp on it.
> Kdawna


It's on their journals not the Kindle covers. Has something to do with scratching the kindle. the metal must go all the way through


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> Yes, I've been looking at the UPS store site. That was a hint I learned here and it's true, they do update more often (except, sadly, not this time).
> 
> L


My package is scheduled to be here tomorrow (Wed). The regular UPS site has had it sitting in San Pablo since last Thurs. The UPSstore site has it in transit to MD from San Pablo since last Thurs. I guess it's moving but it should have a new update by now if it's being delivered tomorrow. I still think it will come tomorrow though - I just have no faith in their tracking system.


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> My package is scheduled to be here tomorrow (Wed). The regular UPS site has had it sitting in San Pablo since last Thurs. The UPSstore site has it in transit to MD from San Pablo since last Thurs. I guess it's moving but it should have a new update by now if it's being delivered tomorrow. I still think it will come tomorrow though - I just have no faith in their tracking system.


Your cover and my cover are going to be BEST FRIENDS at the end of their journeys, since they've been sitting there together all this time.

L


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> Your cover and my cover are going to be BEST FRIENDS at the end of their journeys, since they've been sitting there together all this time.
> 
> L


Isn't that the truth?! Nothing like a long road trip to bring Oberon covers together. LOL Taking this long to come across country -- it is a road trip, isn't it?!


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> Isn't that the truth?! Nothing like a long road trip to bring Oberon covers together. LOL Taking this long to come across country -- it is a road trip, isn't it?!


Given that it has to get from California to Maine in the next 24 hours, I think it is going to be a "Beam me up, Scotty" type of transport system. 

L


----------



## Supercrone

Leslie said:


> Given that it has to get from California to Maine in the next 24 hours, I think it is going to be a "Beam me up, Scotty" type of transport system.
> 
> L


As of 9:56 this morning, my cover had arrived in Laurel, MD. Since the last tracking scan was a departure from San Pablo on the morning of the 12th, I imagine that the other San Pablo orphans were on the same truck (or a similar one heading slightly north) and are now in MD, which means out for delivery tomorrow. 

Leslie and others: didn't you even have a San Pablo departure scan, as well as the arrival there? Weird. If it never left the truck between CA and MD, they wouldn't have any reason to scan it, I suppose, which is why I said earlier it was almost certainly on a truck but just not being scanned. Have faith.


----------



## Leslie

Supercrone said:


> As of 9:56 this morning, my cover had arrived in Laurel, MD. Since the last tracking scan was a departure from San Pablo on the morning of the 12th, I imagine that the other San Pablo orphans were on the same truck (or a similar one heading slightly north) and are now in MD, which means out for delivery tomorrow.
> 
> Leslie and others: didn't you even have a San Pablo departure scan, as well as the arrival there? Weird. If it never left the truck between CA and MD, they wouldn't have any reason to scan it, I suppose, which is why I said earlier it was almost certainly on a truck but just not being scanned. Have faith.


As of right now, this is what it says:

Scan History:

3/12/2009 4:41:00 AM UNLOAD SCAN SAN PABLO, CA US
3/11/2009 11:46:00 PM ARRIVAL SCAN SAN PABLO, CA US
3/11/2009 9:13:00 PM DEPARTURE SCAN SANTA ROSA, CA US
3/11/2009 8:38:00 PM ORIGIN SCAN SANTA ROSA, CA US
3/11/2009 6:26:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US


----------



## Supercrone

Leslie:
Wow, that IS weird. I've never seen one like that: unload scan. No wonder you're upset.

Well, we'll see tomorrow. Like a lot of others have mentioned, I've had times with both UPS and FedEx when the thing disappears from the radar and then turns up on time anyway, and the whole scan history then appears online AFTER it's delivered. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Atunah

Wow, it took them 4 hours to unload your cover  . Must be a very large building.


----------



## Sariy

The colored info is best as I can tell working at UPS and not actually doing the load/unload bays.
from Leslie

****

3/12/2009 4:41:00 AM UNLOAD SCAN SAN PABLO, CA US (was scanned by the sunrise unload crew to be put in the box (truck trailer) or can (air shipping can))

3/11/2009 11:46:00 PM ARRIVAL SCAN SAN PABLO, CA US (was scanned off of it's initial truck from Santa Rosa)

3/11/2009 9:13:00 PM DEPARTURE SCAN SANTA ROSA, CA US Scanned to its truck headed to San Pablo)

3/11/2009 8:38:00 PM ORIGIN SCAN SANTA ROSA, CA US scanned in to the hub in Santa Rosa after being picked up at ?? I'd say Oberon/UPS store)

3/11/2009 6:26:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US (initial input into the system from shipper)

****the next few scans should be the ones to your local hub/distro center when it arrives to be sorted to the package trucks, and then the actual it's been told which truck to put it on.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, we have a UPS insider! Thanks for the info, Sariy!

I am still holding firm to the belief that it will be here tomorrow. My purple Roof of Heaven will be arriving on Thursday.

The UPS guy showed up this morning with TWO packages and my heart skipped a beat. Alas, no Oberon covers. But it was still exciting because one of the boxes was three copies of the print version of a book I had published in ebook version! (Yes, people out there still want print.) It looks great.

Here's a link to the ebook:



If you want the print version, here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/L-Mischief-P-Brown/dp/0979777313

Oh, my daughter did the cover art...

L


----------



## akpak

If "completed" means "shipped," then my Oberon is on its way!


----------



## DD

akjak said:


> If "completed" means "shipped," then my Oberon is on its way!


Although I didn't believe it, "completed" meant shipped for me!


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> Given that it has to get from California to Maine in the next 24 hours, I think it is going to be a "Beam me up, Scotty" type of transport system.
> 
> L


Leslie, have you checked UPS lately? Mine is showing it arrived in MD this morning around 10am, so I'm hoping yours did too!!


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> Leslie, have you checked UPS lately? Mine is showing it arrived in MD this morning around 10am, so I'm hoping yours did too!!


I just checked (even though Kevin told me not to; sorry, Kevin, forgive me, please!) and at 2:35 pm it arrived in Chelmsford, MA. Yippee! It will be here tomorrow -- let's just hope that the UPS guy is able to get up the driveway. LOL. Shades of my K2 delivery....

Meanwhile, my ROH cover has moved from SC to NC and has begun its slow march up the east coast (at least this one is moving!)

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> I just checked (even though Kevin told me not to; sorry, Kevin, forgive me, please!) and at 2:35 pm it arrived in Chelmsford, MA. Yippee! It will be here tomorrow -- let's just hope that the UPS guy is able to get up the driveway. LOL. Shades of my K2 delivery....
> 
> L


YAY!

It must make you feel good to know so many people were getting ready to kick some major UPS butt on your behalf.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> YAY!
> 
> It must make you feel good to know so many people were getting ready to kick some major UPS butt on your behalf.


Yes, really! Nothing like having devoted friends!

L


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> I just checked (even though Kevin told me not to; sorry, Kevin, forgive me, please!) and at 2:35 pm it arrived in Chelmsford, MA. Yippee! It will be here tomorrow -- let's just hope that the UPS guy is able to get up the driveway. LOL. Shades of my K2 delivery....
> 
> L


Yay!! Good news 

And you'll likely gets yours before me b/c our UPS dude doesn't show until close to 4pm everyday. (sigh)


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> Yay!! Good news
> 
> And you'll likely gets yours before me b/c our UPS dude doesn't show until close to 4pm everyday. (sigh)


My guy is pretty prompt and shows up between 10 am and 11 am. I think it is because it is a business address.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> I just checked (even though Kevin told me not to; sorry, Kevin, forgive me, please!) and at 2:35 pm it arrived in Chelmsford, MA. Yippee! It will be here tomorrow -- let's just hope that the UPS guy is able to get up the driveway. LOL. Shades of my K2 delivery....
> 
> Meanwhile, my ROH cover has moved from SC to NC and has begun its slow march up the east coast (at least this one is moving!)
> 
> L


Shame on you!  Well at least now you know it is moving. I'm sure it moved quite a bit before it showed up there! Just think what a great couple of days you have to look forward to now. I'm dragging my heels. I want the Oberon, but I want the M-edge prodigy too. I already have 2 covers. I really can't justify 2 more. Well I could.......but.........it has to stop some where.


----------



## Kathy

Good New! Pictures tomorrow, right? I'm so happy for you.


----------



## VictoriaP

Woo hoo!  Yay Leslie!

(I would have checked too.  I might not have confessed it, but I would have been looking.   )


----------



## gwen10

I think my cover may be shipping today! I ordered six days ago, they charged my account yesterday. It was a debit card so the final charge just processed yesterday. I called them and spoke with a really nice man on the phone (didn't get his name) and he said he believes it has shipped or is shipping today. He said they are working _mucho_ overtime to get caught up and expect (hope?) to be totally caught up by the end of the week.


----------



## kevin63

VictoriaP said:


> Woo hoo! Yay Leslie!
> 
> (I would have checked too. I might not have confessed it, but I would have been looking.  )


You know, I'm not kidding anybody here, I would have been checking too. It's way too easy and tempting when a computer is sitting right in front of you!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

gwen10 said:


> I think my cover may be shipping today! I ordered six days ago, they charged my account yesterday. It was a debit card so the final charge just processed yesterday. I called them and spoke with a really nice man on the phone (didn't get his name) and he said he believes it has shipped or is shipping today. He said they are working _mucho_ overtime to get caught up and expect (hope?) to be totally caught up by the end of the week.


Oh wow! That's excellent news. I ordered a River Garden 4 days ago. (No, I didn't NEED another one, but <sigh> I couldn't resist)


----------



## gwen10

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh wow! That's excellent news. I ordered a River Garden 4 days ago. (No, I didn't NEED another one, but <sigh> I couldn't resist)


LOL, that is how I feel about the ROH... which I know you already have! I have to keep telling myself 'don't order it, don't order it, wait for Mother's Day' but I doubt I will make it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

gwen10 said:


> LOL, that is how I feel about the ROH... which I know you already have! I have to keep telling myself 'don't order it, don't order it, wait for Mother's Day' but I doubt I will make it!


Mother's Day will bring me either the Navy Butterfly or the Green Creekbed Maple.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> Mother's Day will bring me either the Navy Butterfly or the Green Creekbed Maple.


I think your DH should get you one Oberon product for each of your wonderful children! And then an extra Oberon product from him, and then an Oberon product for your anniversary, July 4th, Diez y Seis, or whatever other holiday you hold near and dear! (or at least that should be the pitch you use!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

wilsondm2 said:


> I think your DH should get you one Oberon product for each of your wonderful children! And then an extra Oberon product from him, and then an Oberon product for your anniversary, July 4th, Diez y Seis, or whatever other holiday you hold near and dear! (or at least that should be the pitch you use!)


Works for me! Actually, he's pretty good about me getting things I'd like. I don't often indulge myself and when I do, it's with money I've made at work. If I really want something I'll work an extra shift or 2 to get enough money to cover it. The Kindle and all it's accessories is my one splurge.

Thanks for the Tink. One of these days I'll post pictures of my Tink pin collection.


----------



## Guest

Do the Kindle 1 covers take a long time to ship too?


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> Do the Kindle 1 covers take a long time to ship too?


My daughter's K1 cover took less than a week to ship.


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> My daughter's K1 cover took less than a week to ship.


Thanks!


----------



## Kathy

NYCKindleFan said:


> Do the Kindle 1 covers take a long time to ship too?


Mine came in about 10 days, but it was right before the K2's were out. My daughter ordered right after and got hers in 5 days.


----------



## Monica

I caved as well and ordered my Oberon ROH in Saddle.  I can't wait!


----------



## ak rain

Its a race. I have an Oberon tree of life and a replacement K2 coming. they are due about the same time.

Sylvia


----------



## Leslie

My cover left Chelmsford, MA at 9:26 pm and is on its way to South Portland, ME. Yipee!

L


----------



## Supercrone

See? I told you to have faith.

Mine is out for delivery. Hopefully I can get my work done and still have enough energy to take photos and figure out how to post them this afternoon.


----------



## Anne

Mine is out for delivery .


----------



## Leslie

*IT'S HERE!!!!!*​
Now, take a deep breath while I open it. Back in a minute.

L


----------



## Kathy

Yeah Leslie! Pictures soon I hope.


----------



## wilsondm2

Congrats Leslie - now take a breath before you explode!! lol


----------



## Leslie

You guys are not going to believe this...but, here goes.

The box. I study the box for a few minutes. It looked a little crushed from its cross country journey.










I start to open it. Lots of tape and brown paper. Very carefully packed.










Oh, I got the dragonfly charm. Cute! It think it will look good on the red River Garden.










I start to unwrap the paper. I see a flash of ... purple? Wait a minute, I was expecting a red River Garden.










Oh my God, they sent me my second order (remember I changed it three times). The purple Roof of Heaven!










I think about that for a few minutes. Then I decide to look in the box again. Wait a second ... a flash of ... red?










Sure enough, there's the red River Garden!










to be continued in the next post....


----------



## ELDogStar

And... and, and.
Eric


----------



## Leslie

I open the red cover...just what I wanted. Red River Garden with corners. I tuck Hugh right in. It fits him like a glove.










Now I decide to try him in the Roof of Heaven. I open it up and .... velcro.










Now I'm confused. Then I think for a minute (again) and realize, they must have sent me my Kindle 1 cover, for Sir William! The order I never thought got processed. Okay, great. So, now I'll have two purple Roofs of Heaven, but I can live with that. I put Sir William in and I realize the velcro isn't in the same place as on my Hokusai wave cover. Well, that's the pits! How am I supposed to change the two?

Then I start studying it, and realize that they have sent me a Kindle 2 cover with velcro, not the Kindle 1 cover I ordered. Notice the differences:

The K2 cover is longer:



















and thinner:










side by side:










all three together:










So, now what do I do? Remember, I also have a purple Roof of Heaven for the K2 (with corners) arriving tomorrow. Private purchase from a K-boards member.

It seems to me my choices are:

1. Call Oberon and return the K2 ROH for the correct cover for my K1.

2. Sell the K2 ROH here and forget getting a cover for my K1.

3. Sell the K2 ROH here and order ANOTHER cover for my K1.

Something else? I am so confused right now. To complicate matters even further...I like the River Garden better! I thought I would be nuts about the ROH and while I really, really like it, I like the red a little bit better than the purple.

Everyone, give me your thoughts! I need to work this out! Thanks!!

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Keep it simple as possible
Return the  2 Cover for the 1 Cover you ordered.


And then give me your Red River!

HA HA!

Eric


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Keep it simple as possible
> Return the 2 Cover for the 1 Cover you ordered.
> 
> And then give me your Red River!
> 
> HA HA!
> 
> Eric


I LIKE the red River Garden!

Yes, that would be the simplest. Problem is, I am not using my K1 very much and I haven't quite figured out if I am going to be using it. So, that's why I was thinking I could sell the K2 cover and just not get a second cover for the K1.

I will have 2 covers for the K2 -- actually 3, if you count the Amazon cover.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I LIKE the red River Garden!
> 
> Yes, that would be the simplest. Problem is, I am not using my K1 very much and I haven't quite figured out if I am going to be using it. So, that's why I was thinking I could sell the K2 cover and just not get a second cover for the K1.
> 
> I will have 2 covers for the K2 -- actually 3, if you count the Amazon cover.
> 
> L


I LIKE it TOO!

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> I LIKE it TOO!
> 
> Eric


I am going to end up getting one (Red River that is K2 v.) and when I do I will swap my skin to Zen Revisited for the front and the original Zen for the back.

Eric


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi Leslie - I'm having a similar problem.  I have a K1 that my husband has decided he doesn't want (boo, hoo  ) which means it is still mine.  And, I have the k2...both have oberon covers.  and, I really want the red river garden.  I'm not using the k1 very much...it actually sits on my bedside table, but if i'm going to read in bed, i take the k2 up to bed with me.  soooooo, my son (8 years old) has decided he wants my k1.  i guess the similarity is that i'm not sure what to do with the k1 in its fern AOT cover, so I've decided I definitely won't be purchasing any more accessories for it.  Soooo, does that mean the REd RG for my k2?  do i really need another oberon cover?

yikes!  i'm confused too


----------



## Leslie

I put a "for sale" post up for the purple Roof of Heaven over on the buy, sell, and barter board. I am doing this to give someone here first dibs who might have been thinking about the cover -- here's your chance for a deal.

If it doesn't sell quickly, I'll call Oberon and do the exchange.

L


----------



## kari

My purple Butterfly is here!  Yippee!!  UPS came early for a change  

It's the heaviest cover so far but also the most beautiful by far.  I really, really love it!  The purple is gorgeous and I'm amazed at how flat the cover folds back.  Looks fab with my Lily skin. Now I'm sure the Amazon cover is on it's way back - I have no use for it. 

Oh, and I got the dragonfly charm with it but I'm not sure if I'll put that one on this cover or use the sun I already had.  Such big decisions lol and ones that I'm wayyy too tired to make right now.

But yay!  It's finally here!!!


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> I will have 2 covers for the K2 -- actually 3, if you count the Amazon cover.
> 
> L


Thanks to KB I will have 3 covers for my K2. I have the Amazon cover and the M-edge purple platform cover. Winning the contest, I'm going to get the M-edge, smooth jade green Prodigy cover. And I still want the Oberon--------I think I'm going to order the greenman design in purple in a large journal and use it with my Amazon cover. I know it's going to make it heavy------but as I've said before I really want the greenman design. I thought about the taupe for a long time and I've come to the conclusion that I have to have the greenman design in purple.

That said, go ahead and get your cover for your K1-------if you find out that you really don't need it or want it, I'm sure you can always sell it on here. Life's too short, get what you want. That's what I keep telling myself anyway---only way I can justify getting the stuff I have for this one K2 I have. GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Supercrone

My red Sun arrived, too,  and also with the draonfly charm (I already have the tree and sun). I thought I was special, but now I think they're trying to unload extra dragonflies! What the heck, I like it. But the sun charm goes with the Sun, so I guess I'll have to use both. We'll see. Looks great with my Oriental Decal Girl skin, too.

There's a little of what looks like scuffing just under the button. Looking closely at it, I'm guessing whoever puts the black lines on messed up with the dye and decided to wipe it off; the color is just a tiny bit lighter. I don't want to return it, so I'll rub it with my thumb for awhile and see if it heals. The charm(s) will probably cover that spot anyway, and it's minor. I wonder if that's a sign of their working overtime?

It doesn't fit in the SF Bag large sleeve case I have, though, so I'll have to shop for a new bag now. Life is hard, sometimes. I'd wait to win the Borsa Bella bag, but I NEVER win anything.

Photos of the whole red gang sometime today.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> I put a "for sale" post up for the purple Roof of Heaven over on the buy, sell, and barter board. I am doing this to give someone here first dibs who might have been thinking about the cover -- here's your chance for a deal.
> 
> If it doesn't sell quickly, I'll call Oberon and do the exchange.
> 
> L


Sorry I didn't see this post before my last one. But like I said do what you want---I'm sure someone would love to have it.


----------



## Lilly

I also have the red RG on order for my K2; I can't wait to get it but I just ordered on Monday.  I was trying to be good and not order a bunch of acessories like I did when I got my K1.  I thought I could live with the Amazon cover (which I really like) until my birthday in June were I would have requested the RG or the Sun.  You people are enablers because you guys droved me to order the RG with all your pictures.  OK, I admit, I'm weak and could not resist!  But, I'm still patting myself on the back because I've only ordered 3 acessories so far, 1 DecalGirl skins, 1 Amazon cover, 1 Oberon red RG!  Yeah me!


----------



## VictoriaP

pawlaw said:


> do i really need another oberon cover?


Same dilemma here--I've fallen for both Creekbed Maple & River Garden thanks to people's pictures of them here. But I REALLY do not want to spend another $150+ on two more covers when my Dragonfly Pond is absolutely lovely. I'm an enabler and an accessorizer, 'tis true!--but I also have a rather large library to replicate onto my K2.

And I already cleaned out all the change in the house for Coinstar, so it will be a bit before there's any found money to play with. LOL

I know I'll cave at some point--already seriously considered Leslie's ROH, and it's not even on my list!--but I do feel bad at the idea of having multiple covers at Oberon's prices when I **should** be buying books instead.

On the other hand, I could buy those two with the Amazon card while it's still in double points mode......... 

Leslie, you DO have quite the shipping saga! I'm sure someone will quickly take that ROH off your hands; I've already sent the link to a friend who has a K2 and probably wouldn't mind the velcro.


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Leslie, you DO have quite the shipping saga! I'm sure someone will quickly take that ROH off your hands; I've already sent the link to a friend who has a K2 and probably wouldn't mind the velcro.


Great, thanks! It's beautiful and I would love to send it to a good home!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie, I'm so happy your cover arrived! Yikes on opening up the purple one first. My heart would have just dropped. I'm glad you decided to further investicate the box and that the RG was there. 

Tough choice to make.


----------



## melissaj323

Beautiful cover!


----------



## Supercrone

Well, I posted pictures of my new red Sun on the Oberon photo thread, if anyone's interested. The first post has very small pictures, but I think I figured it out on the second post, right after it. The colors look good on my iMac monitor.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Supercrone said:


> Well, I posted pictures of my new red Sun on the Oberon photo thread, if anyone's interested. The first post has very small pictures, but I think I figured it out on the second post, right after it. The colors look good on my iMac monitor.


And it is a beauty!


----------



## Leslie

I love this board!

My purple ROH is winging it's way to Cincinnati Deb who I am sure will love it more than any of us can imagine! Meanwhile, I'm waiting for my other purple ROH to arrive tomorrow. And for the moment, Sir Sterndale Bennett is happy in his Hokusai wave.

L


----------



## akpak

Told you yours would arrive first! 

Congrats


----------



## Leslie

I wanted to comment: my red River Garden is very stiff and at the moment, does not fold back easily. I did manage to bend it back but it was very wide. It seems to be a combination of the all over design and the stiffness of the leather. I am sure as it breaks in it will be different, but for the moment, I am reluctant to "force" it. What about others?

I didn't even try to fold back the ROH because I knew I was going to either sell it or return it to Oberon and I didn't want to mess with it at all.

L


----------



## Leslie

akjak said:


> Told you yours would arrive first!
> 
> Congrats


Thank you! How many hours different are we? I am on EDT at it is 4:30 pm for me right now.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I wanted to comment: my red River Garden is very stiff and at the moment, does not fold back easily. I did manage to bend it back but it was very wide. It seems to be a combination of the all over design and the stiffness of the leather. I am sure as it breaks in it will be different, but for the moment, I am reluctant to "force" it. What about others?
> 
> I didn't even try to fold back the ROH because I knew I was going to either sell it or return it to Oberon and I didn't want to mess with it at all.
> 
> L


You could try folding it back on a dowel, to help keep alignment and to make the fold back sort of incremental.
If you get my meaning.

Eric


----------



## akpak

Leslie said:


> Thank you! How many hours different are we? I am on EDT at it is 4:30 pm for me right now.
> 
> L


I'm 4 hours behind you...

But also several days of shipping behind, and USPS rather than UPS.


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> You could try folding it back on a dowel, to help keep alignment and to make the fold back sort of incremental.
> If you get my meaning.
> 
> Eric


Oh, there's an idea. Thanks, Eric!


----------



## PJ

Okay I have been reading everybody's posts and looking at everyone's pictures and .......... Yes, I'm more confused the ever.  How can I decide.  I love the purple ROH and the fern Forest just curl up and read forever and finally the red River Garden is stunning.  What would you all do?  I can't make up my mind  HELP!!


----------



## akpak

Wait a few days, not looking at any of the pictures. See which one you're thinking about more.

That's usually how I know whether something I want is just a fleeting thing. If I'm still thinking about whatever it is a week later, I buy.


----------



## ELDogStar

PJS said:


> Okay I have been reading everybody's posts and looking at everyone's pictures and .......... Yes, I'm more confused the ever. How can I decide. I love the purple ROH and the fern Forest just curl up and read forever and finally the red River Garden is stunning. What would you all do? I can't make up my mind HELP!!


One of each but I would suggest green over fern! ;-)

Seriously, give it a few days and see if one stands out more.

EL


----------



## egh34

If it helps, I just made my decison after agonizing over the designs. It helped when I realized that some designs are just on the front cover, and some are both. I had really wanted the dragonfly pond, until I realized it was only on the front cover. I then made the switch to ROH which I also adored, because it's design was front and back. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I wanted to comment: my red River Garden is very stiff and at the moment, does not fold back easily. I did manage to bend it back but it was very wide. It seems to be a combination of the all over design and the stiffness of the leather. I am sure as it breaks in it will be different, but for the moment, I am reluctant to "force" it. What about others?
> 
> I didn't even try to fold back the ROH because I knew I was going to either sell it or return it to Oberon and I didn't want to mess with it at all.
> 
> L


Hi Leslie! My Tree of Life was stiff, received my River Garden today and it is stiff too. I took my Tree of Life and folded it in half with all four corners even, pressing the spine with my fingers. I sat 2 PDR's on it over night for 2 nights then put my Kindle in it. For the first couple of weeks when reading I would work my fingers up and down the spine while reading. Tree of Life is as flat as can be now and folds back easily. A quick easy fix and it works.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

egh34 said:


> If it helps, I just made my decison after agonizing over the designs. It helped when I realized that some designs are just on the front cover, and some are both. I had really wanted the dragonfly pond, until I realized it was only on the front cover. I then made the switch to ROH which I also adored, because it's design was front and back. Hope this helps!!


I had DragonFly Pond which was pretty and I liked it. I now have Tree of Life and River Garden both are wrap arounds and I love them. I am hooked on the wrap arounds!


----------



## PJ

I have been thinking over a week and just keep wanting them all more (they are all wrap arounds).  I keep finding myself looking for a skin that can go with purple, fern or red (not easy I assure you).  I think I may just pick one and keep the kindle white. Somehow I think more are in my future.


----------



## BurBunny

Leslie said:


> I wanted to comment: my red River Garden is very stiff and at the moment, does not fold back easily. I did manage to bend it back but it was very wide. It seems to be a combination of the all over design and the stiffness of the leather. I am sure as it breaks in it will be different, but for the moment, I am reluctant to "force" it. What about others?


Leslie, mine was stiff too. What I did was open it up, *lightly* encourage the fold a bit on the inside with my fingers, then wrapped the bungee around the button with it open and left it that way overnight, with the Kindle in it. By morning, it had "relaxed" into the open position better, and now does it naturally. I think the light weight of the K on top, and holding it in position with the bungee around the button was what did the trick.


----------



## gwen10

I just received my 'completed' email from Oberon w/a UPS tracking #.  The package isn't trackable yet, but according to my calculations my black Celtic Knots cover for K2 should  be here on Tuesday!  Less than two weeks after I ordered it.  I can't wait!

PS  I actually wish I had selected USPS Priority shipping.  If I did, I think I would have the cover on Saturday...


----------



## starryskyz

I'm pleasantly surprised because I just got my order completed mail too!   I thought it wouldn't ship out till next Monday since I ordered on 03/09.  Woo hoo!  I'm shipping via ups ground...maybe will get it next Monday?


----------



## Googlegirl

Add me to the can't decide camp! 
I was reting to decide between the River Garden in red or Hokusai wave in blue but after seeing the Raven in taupe, I really like the taupe. I think the Hokusai wave would look really nice in taupe.

UGH! CAN'T DECIDE!


----------



## kevin63

Googlegirl said:


> Add me to the can't decide camp!
> I was reting to decide between the River Garden in red or Hokusai wave in blue but after seeing the Raven in taupe, I really like the taupe. I think the Hokusai wave would look really nice in taupe.
> 
> UGH! CAN'T DECIDE!


Well to add to your dilemma, I like the World Tree and Avenue of Trees in taupe also. I'm going to do a journal and convert it but if I was going to do the Kindle cover it would be one of those in taupe.


----------



## Anne

My two covers came today   I had to work late and was not sure if I would get home in time to pick them up from the laundry mat next door where they leave my packages. I did get home in time. My new covers are The Red River Garden and The Purple Roof of Heaven both are with corners. I love them they are so beautiful.


----------



## Lynn

Leslie- my forest journal cover was pretty stiff also when it arrived. I actually was pretty agressive with bending it back and squeezing the spine. It handled the "abuse" just fine. I also did what Linda did and put a heavy textbook on it overnight and that helped quite a lot. It still is not as soft as my Wave cover, but I'm not sure if that isn't because of the wrap around design.

Lynn L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lynn said:


> Leslie- my forest journal cover was pretty stiff also when it arrived. I actually was pretty agressive with bending it back and squeezing the spine. It handled the "abuse" just fine. I also did what Linda did and put a heavy textbook on it overnight and that helped quite a lot. It still is not as soft as my Wave cover, but I'm not sure if that isn't because of the wrap around design.
> 
> Lynn L


I agree Lynn, nothing to do with the wrap around design. My DragonFly Pond was also stiff but the more you use them the softer they get.


----------



## Leslie

My second Roof of Heaven cover just arrived. This is the one I bought from a member here and it has corners. It is very beautiful and looks just like the one yesterday except for the inside. Interestingly, this one folds back much, much easier than the red River Garden. It is also flatter when it is closed than the River Garden. Obviously, every single one is unique.

L


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> My second Roof of Heaven cover just arrived. This is the one I bought from a member here and it has corners. It is very beautiful and looks just like the one yesterday except for the inside. Interestingly, this one folds back much, much easier than the red River Garden. It is also flatter when it is closed than the River Garden. Obviously, every single one is unique.
> 
> L


Leslie, wasn't the other one a velcro one? I know my temp cover with velcro was a lot thicker looking when closed than it seemed like it should be; I finally realized the velcro was adding nearly a 1/4" to the thickness. One of the reasons I didn't go with velcro on my Oberon!


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Leslie, wasn't the other one a velcro one? I know my temp cover with velcro was a lot thicker looking when closed than it seemed like it should be; I finally realized the velcro was adding nearly a 1/4" to the thickness. One of the reasons I didn't go with velcro on my Oberon!


No I have two with corners (now). The ROH seems flatter than the River Garden and it folds back more easily.

The ROH I had yesterday -- with velcro -- I didn't try to fold back nor did I manipulate it too much, since I knew I was going to be either selling it or returning it. I didn't want to damage it at all.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

My ROH folds back almost as well as my Butterfly, but better than my daughter's Forest


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> No I have two with corners (now). The ROH seems flatter than the River Garden and it folds back more easily.
> 
> The ROH I had yesterday -- with velcro -- I didn't try to fold back nor did I manipulate it too much, since I knew I was going to be either selling it or returning it. I didn't want to damage it at all.
> 
> L


Ah, this is what I get for typing before I've had my morning dose of caffeine.


----------



## PJ

Some of the difference of stiffness in covers could be due to the leather itself.  Being a natural product it will vary from one piece to another.  It can also vary in color as some will take die more readily than others.  I think it is just something you have to accept with leather.


----------



## crebel

My Forest with corners was not stiff at all.  For those that are having problems is the stiffness specifically in the spine?  I just wondered if removing the inserts would make a difference in the overall softness feel.  I took mine out because I didn't like trying to get under or over them when inserting my hand in the flap to hold it and the little padded piece in the back cover seemed to add just enough extra pressure when folded back to make pushing the page turn button more difficult.


----------



## ELDogStar

PJS said:


> Some of the difference of stiffness in covers could be due to the leather itself. Being a natural product it will vary from one piece to another. It can also vary in color as some will take die more readily than others. I think it is just something you have to accept with leather.


Correctamundo!

EL


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> My Forest with corners was not stiff at all. For those that are having problems is the stiffness specifically in the spine? I just wondered if removing the inserts would make a difference in the overall softness feel. I took mine out because I didn't like trying to get under or over them when inserting my hand in the flap to hold it and the little padded piece in the back cover seemed to add just enough extra pressure when folded back to make pushing the page turn button more difficult.


I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow and post and see what you guys think. Obviously it is the leather, I am just surprised at the difference. My ROH is like my Hokusai wave was, right out of the box--fairly soft, easily foldable. The River Garden, in terms of folding back, is completely different. Is it the cover, the leather, the design? I have no idea.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got notice that my River Garden shipped today  I opted for USPS this time, so I'll probably get it Monday. I'll let you know how it compares to my ROH as well.


----------



## Meemo

PJS said:


> Okay I have been reading everybody's posts and looking at everyone's pictures and .......... Yes, I'm more confused the ever. How can I decide. I love the purple ROH and the fern Forest just curl up and read forever and finally the red River Garden is stunning. What would you all do? I can't make up my mind HELP!!


I was the same way - I let eBay make the choice for me - bid on 3 different covers that were all listed right around the same time (World Tree, Avenue of Trees & ToL) - lost out on the first 2, won ToL. I liked the colors of both the first two (one was green, one was fern) but I liked the wraparound of ToL & as it turns out I was really glad I won that one, both because of the wraparound and because I figure the saddle is a classic color I won't get tired of.

Otherwise I'd probably still be drooling over the Oberon site,trying to decide between Roof of Heaven & Tree of Life & Forest - and the red Sun which was the first one that really caught my eye (because I LOVE red) ....


----------



## MonaSW

PJS said:


> Okay I have been reading everybody's posts and looking at everyone's pictures and .......... Yes, I'm more confused the ever. How can I decide. I love the purple ROH and the fern Forest just curl up and read forever and finally the red River Garden is stunning. What would you all do? I can't make up my mind HELP!!


Well, I had 3 different covers I was dithering between and kept changing my mind. I though I had finally decided on one and put it on my wish list - and dreamed about a different one. So I got it instead.


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> Well, I had 3 different covers I was dithering between and kept changing my mind. I though I had finally decided on one and put it on my wish list - and dreamed about a different one. So I got it instead.


And which one did you get?

L


----------



## DD

Member 24 said:


> And which one did you get?
> 
> L


Member 24?


----------



## ELDogStar

DD said:


> Member 24?


L has a thing for NASCAR's Jeff Gordon.
(Really.)

Eric


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> Member 24?


She is the 24th member to join the board. Harvey told us how to see what the member number in this thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5722.msg118510.html#new


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Member 24?


Member 24 and waiting for member 3000 to join us. Good morning to you, 484! I hope you have a terrific day!


----------



## histrue

I just received my Oberon Forest cover in fern.  I haven't stopped crying since I opened it.  My hubby was from the pacific northwest and he so loved the majestic fir trees there...I lost him in November to pancreatic cancer one day shy of 4 months from his diagnosis.

When I saw the Forest cover, I knew it would always remind me of him.  Not that I need reminding.  He was my Prince...

Gigi


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Gigi, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. But the Forest cover is very beautiful and will be a wonderful memory for you. 

L


----------



## wilsondm2

histrue said:


> I just received my Oberon Forest cover in fern. I haven't stopped crying since I opened it. My hubby was from the pacific northwest and he so loved the majestic fir trees there...I lost him in November to pancreatic cancer one day shy of 4 months from his diagnosis.
> 
> When I saw the Forest cover, I knew it would always remind me of him. Not that I need reminding. He was my Prince...
> 
> Gigi


My condolences and prayers are with you. I lost my dad to pancreatic cancer in July 2000. I'm sorry.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

histrue said:


> I just received my Oberon Forest cover in fern. I haven't stopped crying since I opened it. My hubby was from the pacific northwest and he so loved the majestic fir trees there...I lost him in November to pancreatic cancer one day shy of 4 months from his diagnosis.
> 
> When I saw the Forest cover, I knew it would always remind me of him. Not that I need reminding. He was my Prince...
> 
> Gigi


So sorry GiGi. My thoughts and prayers are with you. You haven't had time to grieve but I am sure one day you will be able to look at it and smile. What a wonderful way to remember your hubby.


----------



## Monica

I was pleasantly surprised to find a package for me at work today that I had to tear right into it.  It was my ROH saddle cover!! I just saw the confirmation yesterday in my email but the package was not trackable yet.  I was anxiously waiting to get home to cover my k2 and now that I am and I've put it on it is beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## Kathy

mydreamywish said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to find a package for me at work today that I had to tear right into it. It was my ROH saddle cover!! I just saw the confirmation yesterday in my email but the package was not trackable yet. I was anxiously waiting to get home to cover my k2 and now that I am and I've put it on it is beautiful! I love it!


Doing happy dance for you.


----------



## intinst

Enabling work done for another happy Kindler! (for a little while...  )


----------



## Leslie

mydreamywish said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to find a package for me at work today that I had to tear right into it. It was my ROH saddle cover!! I just saw the confirmation yesterday in my email but the package was not trackable yet. I was anxiously waiting to get home to cover my k2 and now that I am and I've put it on it is beautiful! I love it!


Please post a picture if you get a chance. I'm not sure I've seen the saddle ROH.

I am staring at my purple one right now. I am so in love with the design. Sigh....

L


----------



## akpak

Mine arrived yesterday! <3 <3 <3

I'll post pics after I get my Borsa Bella in the next day or so.


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> Please post a picture if you get a chance. I'm not sure I've seen the saddle ROH.
> 
> I am staring at my purple one right now. I am so in love with the design. Sigh....
> 
> L


Yes, please post a picture if you would. I think that i would love ROH in Saddle!


----------



## Leslie

akjak said:


> Mine arrived yesterday! <3 <3 <3
> 
> I'll post pics after I get my Borsa Bella in the next day or so.


Congratulations! Can't wait to see your combo.

L


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to see your combo.
> 
> L


Who's Leslie. Where did 24 go?


----------



## kari

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Yes, please post a picture if you would. I think that i would love ROH in Saddle!


Me too! I'd love to see a pic.


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> Who's Leslie. Where did 24 go?


Hahahah, I'm still here.... 

L


----------



## MaureenH

I got my Red River Garden today. Although I would like a brighter red better, it's still very beautiful and I'm pleased with it. It's very soft, not stiff at all to fold. Now to pick a skin or wait to see if decalgirl puts the dragon fan up!


----------



## Leslie

MaureenH said:


> I got my Red River Garden today. Although I would like a brighter red better, it's still very beautiful and I'm pleased with it. It's very soft, not stiff at all to fold. Now to pick a skin or wait to see if decalgirl puts the dragon fan up!


Now that's interesting. Mine is incredibly stiff. I had it folded back and under a pile of heavy books for most of the day today and when I took it out, it sprang (sprung?) right back to its original position. Meanwhile, the purple ROH folds back like a glove. Right now, I am preferring the ROH over the RG for that reason. Bummer.

L


----------



## kyliedork

if the covers are really leather, you can use bee wax or clear boot polish to soften it up


----------



## Shawna

My Tree of Life in Saddle arrived today.  Sigh ... I love it!  It's just perfect.  My husband likes it so much I'm afraid he'll get a Kindle 2 just so he can have an Oberon cover (he only reads a few books per year)!!!  

Now I need to decide what to do with my M-Edge Prodigy - I like it (note: don't love it) and kinda have an attachment to it now.  But, do I really NEED two covers?  Hmmmmmmm!  A bit of a predicament I must say!


----------



## Christina

Leslie said:


> Now that's interesting. Mine is incredibly stiff. I had it folded back and under a pile of heavy books for most of the day today and when I took it out, it sprang (sprung?) right back to its original position. Meanwhile, the purple ROH folds back like a glove. Right now, I am preferring the ROH over the RG for that reason. Bummer.
> 
> L


I have the same two covers, red River Garden and purple ROH. I was so surprised at how stiff the RG was compared to the ROH that I called Oberon, thinking it might be defective. But I was told that it's just the nature of that particular color/design, and that it would soften up eventually. I got my husband to work it with his hands for awhile, and it did help, but it's still much stiffer than ROH. So I'm currently using the ROH as well... but mostly because I love, and am still not tired of, the Starry Night skin.


----------



## MonaSW

Leslie said:


> And which one did you get? L


I got Avenue of Trees and love it.


----------



## akpak

My River Garden is very stiff also. I expect it will weather well tho 

I'm glad I got this one "first" (omg I did NOT just say that...). I love the design, and I think if I'd gotten one that was more supple to begin with I'd be disappointed. Now IF I ever get another one, I'll have the RG broken in, and a new one will be a pleasant surprise.

Right? Right?!


----------



## Leslie

akjak said:


> My River Garden is very stiff also. I expect it will weather well tho
> 
> I'm glad I got this one "first" (omg I did NOT just say that...). I love the design, and I think if I'd gotten one that was more supple to begin with I'd be disappointed. Now IF I ever get another one, I'll have the RG broken in, and a new one will be a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Right? Right?!


Right.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Member 24 and waiting for member 3000 to join us. Good morning to you, 484! I hope you have a terrific day!


Oh, I get it now! Why did I wait so long to come over here?


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> Oh, I get it now! Why did I wait so long to come over here?


That's pretty good DD I'm like 1931. But I had never even heard of a Kindle until January 20 of this year.


----------



## gwen10

mydreamywish said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to find a package for me at work today that I had to tear right into it. It was my ROH saddle cover!! I just saw the confirmation yesterday in my email but the package was not trackable yet. I was anxiously waiting to get home to cover my k2 and now that I am and I've put it on it is beautiful! I love it!


Please, please post pics! I am waiting for my black Celtic Knots cover to be delivered on Tuesday. The ROH in saddle is one of the covers I am considering as my second Oberon. I would love to see a real life pic.


----------



## crebel

Christina said:


> I have the same two covers, red River Garden and purple ROH. I was so surprised at how stiff the RG was compared to the ROH that I called Oberon, thinking it might be defective. But I was told that it's just the nature of that particular color/design, and that it would soften up eventually. I got my husband to work it with his hands for awhile, and it did help, but it's still much stiffer than ROH. So I'm currently using the ROH as well... but mostly because I love, and am still not tired of, the Starry Night skin.


LOL - That sounds much more fun than piling books on it or bending it back against a dowel! For those who have had stiff covers before, how much use did it take before they became more pliable?


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> That's pretty good DD  I'm like 1931. But I had never even heard of a Kindle until January 20 of this year.


I got my Kindle 1 in June of 2008 and was pretty active on the Amazon Kindle discussion group but just took a while to sign up here. Glad I'm here, though. All of you are so kind and informed. It's a great place!


----------



## MaureenH

Well, now that I have an Oberon cover, decalgirl skin, mighty brite light and Borsabella bag, I am thinking on to the next accessory. I am thinking of getting a Bluetooth headset so I can listen to the Kindle while cleaning, gardening, etc. without having to carry it around. Has anyone done this or have any thoughts on it? I started a new thread to discuss:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5898.0.html


----------



## Skydog

You do realize that the Kindle is not a Bluetooth enabled device.  (?)


----------



## Guest

The Kindle doesn't have Bluetooth. Sorry!


----------



## ak rain

My Oberon Saddle tree of life came today as well as my replacement K2. That works for me 
Sylvia


----------



## intinst

ak rain said:


> My Oberon Saddle tree of life came today as well as my replacement K2. That works for me
> Sylvia


It's goood to be you today!


----------



## ak rain

oh yea not trading. I am so lucky lots of flights canceled due to Mt Redout volcano activity. the volcano is a long way from me but the airlines all over Alaska have been affected.
Sylvia


----------



## nelamvr6

Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## PJ

ak rain - so do you work for the airlines or do you just not like passing jets?


----------



## pomlover2586

Here is my Saddle Creek Bed Maple


----------



## kevindorsey

That's pretty.


----------

